# Resulta que el muerto en Barcelona era un mena que intentó robar con machete a unos latinos, vídeo fuerte dentro



## gallofino (31 Oct 2022)

La criatura jugaba como de costumbre. Y los latinos entraron a la partida


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (31 Oct 2022)

Será declarado accidente de trabajo, y su viuda o familia recibirá una paguita.


----------



## Wasi (31 Oct 2022)

Me pone la polla como la viga de un rascacielos


----------



## Anonimo23 (31 Oct 2022)

Una tirita, ibuprofeno y mañana como nuevo para remar


----------



## YoSoyTuPaco (31 Oct 2022)

justicia callejera, como en los mejores poblados de la cordillera andina


----------



## Escombridos (31 Oct 2022)

El vídeo es el momento exacto de la muerte.

Así es la vida.


----------



## charlie3 (31 Oct 2022)

Espero que todo haya quedado en un susto


----------



## AlterEgoYo (31 Oct 2022)

Por cosas como esta, los delincuentes dejan tranquilos a los latinos, a los negros, a los moritos... Solo quedamos nosotros, los blanquitos, fácil objetivo de sus ataque.

Añado que también solo a nosotros, la ley nos castiga si tenemos la osadía de defendernos. Que la legítima defensa es otro arcaísmo marichulo y franquista.


----------



## fennando (31 Oct 2022)

#estohallegadoparaquedarse
#saldremosmasfuertes


----------



## Domm (31 Oct 2022)

@moromierda no es ese tu primo mecánico?

Espero que solo haya sido un susto, iba a enseñarme a robar kias con un USB


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (31 Oct 2022)

El que a hierro roba a hierro muere.


----------



## magufone (31 Oct 2022)

O sea, va a robar machete en mano y resulta que "las victimas" tambien tenian machetes?
Joder, tenemos que empezar a salir a pasear con la semiautomatica? La virgen


----------



## burbucoches (31 Oct 2022)

Domm dijo:


> @moromierda no es ese tu primo mecánico?



El del lecutoreo


----------



## .Kaikus (31 Oct 2022)

*Robar y que te pillen, es muy triste, Allahu Akbar !!!. *


----------



## Sawa (31 Oct 2022)

Tomarán nota. Ahora se andarán con cuidado y robarán solo a ejpañoles... Que al fin y al cabo somos los que pagamos para que nos roben.


----------



## Julc (31 Oct 2022)

-¿Segarro?
-Pues señor, ya usted se lleva una rajadera en la estomadera angularmente al piso como marca la norma conosida y establesida popularmente...


----------



## AntiT0d0 (31 Oct 2022)

Ni uno ni los otros, esas costumbres de robar con machetes y defenderse con machetes no son de nuestro pais. A mi no me nutre nada.


----------



## Dj Puesto (31 Oct 2022)

ya se juzgan entre ellos , pronto aprenderán que es mejor no pisarse la manguera, que los blanquitos van desarmados y con prohibición de defenderse.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (31 Oct 2022)

Nadie le ayuda!!


----------



## Viva Bankia manque pierda (31 Oct 2022)

Joder que sueño tengo, el cambio de hora me ha dejado descojonado...
Un saludo y cuidaos...


----------



## .Kaikus (31 Oct 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> Nadie le ayuda!!



Si hombre, hay un samaritano que dice; *ayudadle a incorporarse !!!, *pero nadie lo toca, puede tener muchas enfermedades africanas...


----------



## perrosno (31 Oct 2022)

Son machetes sanos.....


----------



## vic252525 (31 Oct 2022)

menos mal que estan los sudacas que nos salvaran a los españoles anestesiados


----------



## FOYETE (31 Oct 2022)

Siempre saludaba


----------



## Invasor (31 Oct 2022)

Ale, acabo de comer y me ahorro el postre


----------



## Don Redondón (31 Oct 2022)

pues se ha quedado buena noche.


----------



## Abrojo (31 Oct 2022)

QSJ


----------



## .Kaikus (31 Oct 2022)

FOYETE dijo:


> Siempre saludaba



Y ahora quien ocupara su puesto de trabajo ???, quien pagara las pensiones de los mayores ???, una vida perdida, podria haber sido incluso presidente del gobierno, de Al Andalus !!!, un desperdicio, disgustazo tengo hamijos.


----------



## RayoSombrio (31 Oct 2022)

Los panchitos no están para ostias. Suma a eso que sienten el mismo desprecio que nosotros por los moros.
La diferencia es que estos no se cortan a la hora de devolver el cariño recibido. Pero claro, la ley va a ser muy laxa con ellos, no son españoles.
Esto lo hace un paisano y va a la cárcel sí o sí.


----------



## moromierda (31 Oct 2022)

Domm dijo:


> @moromierda no es ese tu primo mecánico?
> Espero que solo haya sido un susto, iba a enseñarme a robar kias con un USB



No piro yo gosta, amego.


----------



## .Kaikus (31 Oct 2022)

moromierda dijo:


> No piro yo gosta, amego.



Tu no hatrakes, es haram hamego, tu morito güeno !!!.


----------



## nraheston (31 Oct 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> QSJ



Muy bien dicho, que se joda, nadie le obligo a entrar aquí ilegalmente y a delinquir


----------



## CristionaSchumacher (31 Oct 2022)

Este ya no pagara ninguna pensión más...


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (31 Oct 2022)

¿Se sabe si el suelo está bien? ¿Ya lo han desinfectado?


----------



## Charo afgana (31 Oct 2022)

Aquí desde otro ángulo.



Aquí la mejor observación de todo lo ocurrido.




*ESPAÑA ESTÁ ACABADA*


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (31 Oct 2022)

magufone dijo:


> O sea, va a robar machete en mano y resulta que "las victimas" tambien tenian machetes?
> Joder, tenemos que empezar a salir a pasear con la semiautomatica? La virgen



Yo creo que en Barcelona el negocio del futuro son las cotas de malla y los manguales.


----------



## Benedicto Camela (31 Oct 2022)




----------



## ray merryman (31 Oct 2022)

Levantale un poco levantale un poco!!!! Grita uno vaya tela.
No quiero ser cabron pero esos últimos segundos del mena en el suelo sabiendo que se le va la vida en cada aliento por llevar una vida de hijo de puta,creo que son el mejor ejemplo para sus compatriotas y le habrá hecho pensar que tal vez debió haber intentado llevar otra vida.


----------



## mr nobody (31 Oct 2022)

lo de la inmigracion ya canta a kms por mucho que intenten taparlo


----------



## mr nobody (31 Oct 2022)

LV como no blanqueando lo sucedido









Un joven muere apuñalado frente a una conflictiva discoteca del Paral·lel


El local ha recibido muchas quejas vecinales por los incidentes que se producen en la puerta




www.lavanguardia.com





*Un joven muere apuñalado frente a una conflictiva discoteca del Paral·lel*
*SUCESOS
El local ha recibido muchas quejas vecinales por los incidentes que se producen en la puerta*







Toni Muñoz
Barcelona
31/10/2022 09:35Actualizado a 31/10/2022 11:53
2
Un joven murió apuñalado la madrugada del sábado a las puertas de la discoteca Brisas del Caribe de Barcelona, situada en la avenida Paral·lel, y que ha sido escenario de varias peleas en los últimos años que le han acarreado multitud de quejas vecinales.
La víctima, de apenas 19 años, se vio envuelta en una pelea y recibió una cuchillada, tal y como acredita un vídeo que grabó una testigo de los hechos. Quedó tendido en el suelo agonizando en un charco de sangre hasta que llegaron los servicios de emergencia, que nada pudieron hacer para salvarle la vida.





Joven muere frente a una discoteca en el Paral·lel
LV
En aquella misma zona los servicios médicos tuvieron que atender a otro joven que también recibió una puñalada en otra pelea. Se investiga si fue obra del mismo agresor o no. Los Mossos d’Esquadra han abierto una investigación para aclarar lo sucedido y detener al autor de los hechos. Los agentes tomaron declaración a algunos de los testigos presenciales y podrían tener un nombre y un apellido del supuesto agresor.
*Un historial de incumplimientos*
Fuentes del Ayuntamiento de Barcelona indicaron que el distrito de Sants-Montjuïc ya hace tiempo que persigue varios incumplimientos de la discoteca Brisas en el ámbito del régimen de actividades que ha derivado en la apertura de varios procedimientos sancionadores. Las mismas fuentes señalaron que el distrito no tiene competencias para cerrar esta discoteca por motivos de seguridad, por lo que están colaborando con los Mossos para dar todos los pasos necesarios en este sentido.
No obstante, la discoteca Brisas está afectada por un plan especial de mejora urbana, aprobado por el plenario municipal en enero del 2022, lo que implicará su derribo inminente y la construcción de una residencia de estudiantes, según las fuentes consultadas.





Discoteca Brisas del Caribe, en la avenida Paral·lel
César Rangel / Propias
Pese a que la discoteca presentó alegaciones, estas han sido rechazadas recientemente por la comisión de gobierno municipal de Barcelona.
La discoteca Brisas se ha visto envuelta desde hace años en múltiples conflictos. En abril de este año los Mossos y la Guardia Urbana de Barcelona desplegaron un macrodispositivo después de haber recibido quejas de los vecinos por las continuas peleas que se producían en el exterior. Hasta 150 agentes irrumpieron en el local y detuvieron a una persona que estaba en busca y captura y denunciaron a seis por tenencia de drogas y a dos por llevar armas blancas.
*Junts pide al gobierno municipal "una reacción urgente" *
El grupo de Junts en Barcelona ha pedido este lunes al gobierno municipal una "reacción urgente" para "frenar" los apuñalamientos en la ciudad. Junts ha reclamado "aumentar" la colaboración de la Guardia Urbana y los Mossos d'Esquadra ante "la alarma social que está generando el aumento de hechos delictivos con uso de arma blanca" en la capital catalana. También ha solicitado más controles y filtros policiales para detectar cuchillos en los espacios de ocio nocturno y las grandes concentraciones.
La Federación de Locales de Ocio Nocturno de Catalunya reclamó ayer que aumente la presencia policial y las medidas de seguridad en torno a este tipo de establecimientos y controlar el uso de armas blancas ante el aumento de las agresiones físicas, robos y peleas en los aledaños.
El secretario general de Fecalon, Fernando Martínez, afirmó que “hay que proteger a las salas de fiestas y a los locales de ocio” porque “hay muchos robos, mucha violencia” en su entorno y en los situados “en todos los puntos de Barcelona”. “El tema está claro, de una manera u otra son muy numerosas”, agregó.
Además, quiso aclarar que tras analizar los casos de violencia que se producen sobre todo los fines de semana se concluye que los incidentes se registran “en la vía pública, fuera de los locales”, lo que demuestra que los empresarios de estos locales “están haciendo los deberes”.


----------



## jeiper (31 Oct 2022)

Según dice aquí, fue al revés, se opuso al intento de robo y lo apuñalaron. Y lo de que es mena es cosa del OP, en el video no lo parece.









Muere apuñalado un joven en la avenida del Paral·lel de Barcelona


Las primeras informaciones apuntan a un intento de robo violento frente a una discoteca




www.elperiodico.com


----------



## Catalinius (31 Oct 2022)

si no hubiera menas y si no hubiera inmis violentos en este país....estas cosas no pasaban aquí.


----------



## Trucha (31 Oct 2022)

Repentinitis.

Eso ha sido la vacuna.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (31 Oct 2022)

Me la pela...


----------



## Catalinius (31 Oct 2022)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Me la pela...



Pues ten cuidado con lo que dices que creo que navaja tenía....


----------



## FatalFary (31 Oct 2022)

Casi lo mismo pasó en mi barrio, son tan jodidamente subnormales que ni siquiera saben distinguir a quién pueden robar y a quién no. Se metieron con unos dominicanos, resultado: paliza y al suelo. Se metieron con un ex-boxeador, resultado: paliza y al suelo. No se les volvió a ver.


----------



## patroclus (31 Oct 2022)

El mena ese seguro que no iba solo. Los otros menas que le acompañaban seguro que salieron por patas en cuanto vieron la puñalada.


----------



## Visilleras (31 Oct 2022)

¿Sintió mariposas en el estómago?


----------



## Thuma Dree (31 Oct 2022)

Nutrición para hoy y mañana


----------



## Demi Grante (31 Oct 2022)

"Levántalo un poco" dice un subnormal por atrás.
Lo primero, levántalo tú gilipollas en vez de decirle a otro que lo haga. Lo segundo, ¿qué pretende hacer lecantándolo? Un herido de este tipo si está consciente debe de dejarse en la posición que más cómodo se encuentre, porque por ponerlo en un a posición que tú creas que sea mejor quizá lo que produzcan es que se abra más la herida y pierda mucha más sangre, por ejemplo.

De todas formas este mena estaba ya sentenciado. Por la respiración que llevaban se ve que le han cosido bien los pulmones y un neumotórax sin un equipo médico no lo saca un civil random ni de coña. Además que con todo ese charco de sangre me da que le han metido mojadas en arterias.

En cualquier caso, una lastima. Un ingeniero menos. De aquí a final de año 30-40 barceloneses o turistas llegarán a casa con su cartera y sus pertenencias sin saber que unos latin son los causantes de que no hayan sufrido ningún asalto.


----------



## nraheston (31 Oct 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> Levantale un poco levantale un poco!!!! Grita uno vaya tela.
> No quiero ser cabron pero esos últimos segundos del mena en el suelo sabiendo que se le va la vida en cada aliento por llevar una vida de hijo de puta,creo que son el mejor ejemplo para sus compatriotas y le habrá hecho pensar que tal vez debió haber intentado llevar otra vida.



Hay de todo, este mena de Canarias fue asesinado por otros menas.








Caso del mena fallecido en Canarias: Un testigo asegura que "Barrag fue asesinado por sus amigos"


Un testigo que se encontraba presente a escasos metros del lugar en el que falleció el menor extranjero no acompañado, Barrag. E, señala que ‘fue...




elcierredigital.com





Este otro estuvo a punto de morir por la paliza que le propinaron otros menas en Ceuta 








La Policía detiene a un menor, de Ceuta, por la brutal agresión a Omar


Ha quedado en libertad al no ser reconocido como autor del robo y paliza por la víctima aunque sí lo sitúa en el lugar.




elfarodeceuta.es





Yo creo que los menas saben a lo que se exponen, porque ya se agreden y amenazan entre ellos


----------



## Goatwhisper (31 Oct 2022)

Siempre se van los mejores


----------



## fieraverde (31 Oct 2022)

Que alá lo acoja en su seno.


----------



## Usuario_Anonimo (31 Oct 2022)

A criar gusanos.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (31 Oct 2022)

¿"el muerto en Barcelona"?

¿Cuál de ellos? Creas un título hablando de El Muerto En Barcelona, como si fuese uno y, antes de entrar al hilo, ya tuviésemos que saber cuál es.


----------



## fieraverde (31 Oct 2022)




----------



## Burrocracia (31 Oct 2022)

Gracias Aznar (PP), teniamos que parecernos a los EEUU con sus barrios y guerras raciales....el modelo a seguir .

Externalidades sanas de los empresaurios que querían mano de obra barata y docil...pero sus hijos ya no lo son tanto en la calle.


----------



## midelburgo (31 Oct 2022)

A quien se le ocurre ir a un antro llamado "Brisas del Caribe", que ya tiene orden de derribo?


----------



## lacg9 (31 Oct 2022)

YoSoyTuPaco dijo:


> justicia callejera, como en los mejores poblados de la cordillera andina



Los indios están deconstruidos y no harían nada debido a que no quieren ser llamados xenofobos, 
Negroides = violencia


----------



## lacg9 (31 Oct 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> A quien se le ocurre ir a un antro llamado "Brisas del Caribe", que ya tiene orden de derribo?



Ir es casi un suicidios, si un dominicano te machetea o un mena te apuñala ni investigaran ni enviaran a nadie a cárcel, el que va a ahí se lo busca


----------



## Burrocracia (31 Oct 2022)

Benedicto Camela dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1246341


----------



## WasP (31 Oct 2022)

Pasar los últimos minutos tirado en la acera y desangrándose... Que forma más tonta de tirar la vida.


----------



## Elmachacante (31 Oct 2022)

Justicia, en Latinoamérica si se castiga el crimen a diferencia que en españa que parece que son niñerías, la mayoría de los asesinatos allí es entre los traketos por droga


----------



## vinavil (31 Oct 2022)




----------



## Destro (31 Oct 2022)

Pues mirad en el mismo hilo de Twitter: unas chicas se interesan y se acercan porque creen que la víctima es una chica también:


----------



## Redwill (31 Oct 2022)

Bueno os alegráis pero, alguno de vosotros va con un puñal por la vida? Ni con 20 años vais con un machete, añadir que además por mucho que os alegréis, al "heroe" que lo ha apuñalado lo están buscando, lo encontraran y lo llevaran a la cárcel , al mena muerto mena puesto, aparecerá otro que si les hubiera robado y agredido no pisaría la cárcel aunque acumulara cientos de delitos.

La situación no ha cambiado para nadie por que la chusma en Barcelona no ha terminado con ese mena muerto, hay cientos mas y seguirán viniendo.


----------



## zirick (31 Oct 2022)

No puedo decir que nunca me he alegrado con la muerte de un mena


----------



## Destro (31 Oct 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> Nadie le ayuda!!



En cierto momento unas chicas latinas creen que él es otra chica y se interesan... Hasta que se dan cuenta de que no es de su sexo, supongo:


----------



## ULTRAPACO (31 Oct 2022)

Puto cambio climatico caen como moscas...


----------



## ULTRAPACO (31 Oct 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> Nadie le ayuda!!


----------



## tracrium (31 Oct 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> Nadie le ayuda!!



¿Ayudarle a qué? ¿A morirse más rápidamente? ¿Darle el golpe de gracia?
En ese momento estaba ya más tieso que la pata de un perro envenenao. Si te fijas, deja de respirar segundos después.


----------



## Roberto Alcazar (31 Oct 2022)

Debe de haber relacion directa entre la tendencia a sacar el movil para grabar peleas y la estupidez humana, no creo que sea casualidad.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (31 Oct 2022)

menudo estercolero


----------



## tracrium (31 Oct 2022)

Caracas de Llobregat.


----------



## DVD1975 (31 Oct 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> La criatura jugaba como de costumbre. Y los latinos entraron a la partida



Pues nada uno menos jajaa.


----------



## OYeah (31 Oct 2022)

Yo siento despreciar profundamente cada uno de los comentarios de este hilo.

No sabemos la verdad de lo que pasó, pero tanto unos como otros me parecen unos desgraciados. ¿Es eso vida? La de el muerto y la de los sudacas, que no quiero verlos en mi pais, no los quiero a ninguno. ¿Pero es eso vida, la de estas gentes?

Entonces, alegrarse del sufrimiento de vidas tan desgraciadas, es de tener el alma podrida. Repito que yo les mandaba a todos de una patada a sudamérica y a Marruecos, A TODOS, sin excepción, pero alegrarse y "nutrirse" con estas cosas....



Sois tan escoria como ellos.


----------



## Destro (31 Oct 2022)

jeiper dijo:


> Según dice aquí, fue al revés, se opuso al intento de robo y lo apuñalaron. Y lo de que es mena es cosa del OP, en el video no lo parece.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MENA no es porque ya es mayor de edad, puede ser exMENA, eso sí.


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (31 Oct 2022)

Algo se muere en el alma cuando un amego se va


----------



## Destro (31 Oct 2022)

FatalFary dijo:


> Casi lo mismo pasó en mi barrio, son tan jodidamente subnormales que ni siquiera saben distinguir a quién pueden robar y a quién no. Se metieron con unos dominicanos, resultado: paliza y al suelo. Se metieron con un ex-boxeador, resultado: paliza y al suelo. No se les volvió a ver.



Habría que saber si fueron reeducados y se pusieron a trabajar para pagarnos las pensiones o retornaron a,su país, o si fueron cabezotas y simplemente cambiaron de zona pensando que sólo fue mala suerte.


----------



## veraburbu (31 Oct 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Yo siento despreciar profundamente cada uno de los comentarios de este hilo.
> 
> No sabemos la verdad de lo que pasó, pero tanto unos como otros me parecen unos desgraciados. ¿Es eso vida? La de el muerto y la de los sudacas, que no quiero verlos en mi pais, no los quiero a ninguno. ¿Pero es eso vida, la de estas gentes?
> 
> ...



Tienes toda la razón y te entiendo perfectamente. 
Dices que no quieres verlos, que los mandaba fuera de tu país... Lo mismo que opinamos mucho.
Sin embargo, cada vez hay más y viven con mayor impunidad. 
Así que, puedo llegar a entender que ante estos hechos, haya gente que se alegre. Aunque es cierto que no sirve de nada.


----------



## Roberto Malone (31 Oct 2022)

@xicomalo, vaya con los fascistas, creando odio, ¿no?.

Ah, no, que son otras criaturas de luz. Esos no crean odio, ¿verdad?.

¿Cómo explicas lo sucedido?. ¿La alianza de civilizaciones no ha funcionado?. ¿Discusión sobre quién paga mejor las pensiones?.


----------



## Malostiemposparalalirika (31 Oct 2022)

Entonses, no quedo todo en un susto?
RIP


----------



## Destro (31 Oct 2022)

Demi Grante dijo:


> "Levántalo un poco" dice un subnormal por atrás.
> Lo primero, levántalo tú gilipollas en vez de decirle a otro que lo haga. Lo segundo, ¿qué pretende hacer lecantándolo? Un herido de este tipo si está consciente debe de dejarse en la posición que más cómodo se encuentre, porque por ponerlo en un a posición que tú creas que sea mejor quizá lo que produzcan es que se abra más la herida y pierda mucha más sangre, por ejemplo.
> 
> De todas formas este mena estaba ya sentenciado. Por la respiración que llevaban se ve que le han cosido bien los pulmones y un neumotórax sin un equipo médico no lo saca un civil random ni de coña. Además que con todo ese charco de sangre me da que le han metido mojadas en arterias.
> ...



Si solo tenía una entrada a lo mejor razonando se hubiera prolongado un poco su vida, pero me temo que no lo suficiente cono para que llegará el equipo de urgencias y lo trasladara al centro hospitalario.

Igual tiene el machetazos en el hígado, por la abundancia y color de la sangre.

Habrá que esperar a la autopsia.


----------



## PedrelGuape (31 Oct 2022)

Una pena matar a cualquiera así en la calle.

Pero cuando el gobierno no solo no aplica la ley, que además son injustas en favor de los delincuentes y para mas inri, son los culpables de todos los problemas sociales, directa o indirectamente; el pueblo toma la justicia por su mano.

Poco me parece. Hasta que no vea a políticos pagar por sus crímenes, seguiré pensando que solo Dios y el pueblo pueden hacer justicia.


----------



## OYeah (31 Oct 2022)

veraburbu dijo:


> Tienes toda la razón y te entiendo perfectamente.
> Dices que no quieres verlos, que los mandaba fuera de tu país... Lo mismo que opinamos mucho.
> Sin embargo, cada vez hay más y viven con mayor impunidad.
> Así que, puedo llegar a entender que ante estos hechos, haya gente que se alegre. Aunque es cierto que no sirve de nada.




Luego es que van de cristianos, estos foreros...

No, católicos rancios puede ser, esos eran y son crueles y de este estilo. Pero cristianos no son. Un cristiano entiende que el mensaje es el de que no sabemos vivir y nos hacemos daño y disfrutamos con un daño que no nos hace bien, porque no sabemos lo que hacemos, no sabemos donde radica la felicidad, andamos muy perdidos. Yo ése mensaje cristiano si lo compro, y desde luego no tiene nada que ver, está al otro lado de los comentarios de tanto forero de burbuja.

Somantas de hostias y meses en el hospital sí, pero esto ya no. Nadie deberia morir en una acera de esa manera, por ser un desgraciado de mierda muy perdido y con malas entrañas por seguramente haber mamado mucha mala leche desde crio.

Nunca perdonaré a Vox el que trate de engañar tanto a la gente y nos quiera colar a todos esos sudacas. Siento asco por los voxeros.


----------



## Benedicto Camela (31 Oct 2022)

Burrocracia dijo:


>



No me voy a ver un video de media horaza


----------



## OYeah (31 Oct 2022)

PedrelGuape dijo:


> Una pena matar a cualquiera así en la calle.
> 
> Pero cuando el gobierno no solo no aplica la ley, que además son injustas en favor de los delincuentes y para mas inri, son los culpables de todos los problemas sociales, directa o indirectamente; el pueblo toma la justicia por su mano.
> 
> Poco me parece. Hasta que no vea a políticos pagar por sus crímenes, seguiré pensando que solo Dios y el pueblo pueden hacer justicia.



Los peores están arriba. Estos son solo desgraciados de mierda, peligrosos, mucho, pero desgraciados. Mira qué forma de morir, mientras el hijo de puta del Rallo y Abascal y hasta el policia de ahora de las redes piden mas inmigración o defienden la ilegal.

Esos son los peores. Porque no han tenido un entorno de mierda en el que malearse a esos extremos, el hijo de puta de Rallo parece, no lo sé, que jamás le ha faltado de nada. Más que empatía, eso sí.


----------



## OxHxKx (31 Oct 2022)

En Barcelona y Madrid si no sales a la calle con Machete no eres nadie ...

Enviado desde mi NE2215 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Depresión de la Plaga (31 Oct 2022)

Podrían haberlo rematado, menuda crueldad dejar al animal sufriendo.


----------



## Depresión de la Plaga (31 Oct 2022)

Elmachacante dijo:


> Justicia, en Latinoamérica si se castiga el crimen a diferencia que en españa que parece que son niñerías, la mayoría de los asesinatos allí es entre los traketos por droga



Se castiga al crimen dice, cuando aquello es un nido de mierda subhumana lleno de criminalidad y asesinatos.


----------



## Destro (31 Oct 2022)

Redwill dijo:


> Bueno os alegrais pero, alguno de vosostros va con un puñal por la vida? Ni con 20 años vais con un machete.
> 
> La situacion no ha cambiado para nadie por que la chusma en barcelona no ha terminado con el mena, hay cientos mas y seguiran viniendo.



De poco vale un arma que no se sabe usar. Los ciudadanos de bien eberíamos poder llevar armas de fuego o táser como mínimo. Y naturalmente con el derecho de usarla ante un intento de robo o agresión.

Claro que entonces, se las quitarían a muchos ciudadanos y los delincuentes llevarían todos armas de fuego como en EEUU.

Hoy en día son factibles tecnologías que sólo permiten disparar al propietario: armas que reconocen la huella/mano y si no es el dueño quien la empuña no disparan e incluso avisan con alarma, etc.

Lo del taser, igualmente con detector para el propietario, sí que me parece una buena idea, pero no se va a hacer: nos quieren indefensos.


----------



## Sanctis (31 Oct 2022)

Trabajo 18 días al mes saliendo de trabajar a una hora y en una zona en donde mi cabeza sufre riesgo.

Me pagan unos 1.600 pavos.

He tomado la decisión de volver a casa esos 18 días en taxi (7 euros cada uno de esos días).

126 euros al mes.

Hasta hace unos días me planteaba si estaba haciendo bien, como si tirara el dinero.

Hoy ya estoy en aquello de que 126 euros es una broma de niños y un chollo que se me está regalando.

Que puta tranquilidad ir en taxi, macho. En la puerta de tu casa y a dormir.


----------



## Destro (31 Oct 2022)

Así es. El problema es que hay entes que desean que así sea, promueven que así sea.


----------



## tracrium (31 Oct 2022)

Sanctis dijo:


> Trabajo 18 días al mes saliendo de trabajar a una hora y en una zona en donde mi cabeza sufre riesgo.
> 
> Me pagan unos 1.600 pavos.
> 
> ...



El siguiente paso es que los trabajadores lleven escolta para ir al trabajo, como en los peores estercoleros letrinoamericanos.


----------



## Furymundo (31 Oct 2022)

vic252525 dijo:


> menos mal que estan los sudacas que nos salvaran a los españoles anestesiados



anestesiados de que ? 
si hago yo algo asi tengo a un perro de azul o de verde llamandome a la puerta la mañana siguiente.


----------



## Beto (31 Oct 2022)

La que está liando Tromp


----------



## Furymundo (31 Oct 2022)

Destro dijo:


> De poco vale un arma que no se sabe usar. Los ciudadanos de bien eberíamos poder llevar armas de fuego o táser como mínimo. Y naturalmente con el derecho de usarla ante un intento de robo o agresión.
> 
> Claro que entonces, se las quitarían a muchos ciudadanos y los delincuentes llevarían todos armas de fuego como en EEUU.
> 
> ...



no pasaria nada. 
cuando pasa es cuando solo unos llevan armas.

cuando agredir a una persona te puede costar la vida
ya no hay tantos huevos.


----------



## Snowball (31 Oct 2022)

Anonimo23 dijo:


> Una tirita, ibuprofeno y mañana como nuevo para *remar*



Querrás decir robar


----------



## audienorris1899 (31 Oct 2022)

La diversidad mata.


----------



## tracrium (31 Oct 2022)

audienorris1899 dijo:


> La diversidad mata.



El wokismo en general.


----------



## Snowball (31 Oct 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> ¿Sintió mariposas en el estómago?


----------



## Sony Crockett (31 Oct 2022)

Joder cómo está el tema, vivo a un corto paseo del Borne, y cada vez me da más yuyu salir a pasear y cenar por el gótico.

Me sentía más seguro en el Yucatán el año pasado que en Barcelona.


----------



## napobalo (31 Oct 2022)




----------



## ray merryman (31 Oct 2022)

Ya,el sistema puso otro cuchillo en su mano y le obligó a salir a atracar a otros,muy malo el sistema.


----------



## MrDanger (31 Oct 2022)

Bueno, si ha sucedido así es lo que se predijo en este foro: que están acostumbrados a la impunidad pero algún día se meterían con quien no deben y la cosa acabaría mal para ellos.


----------



## fieraverde (31 Oct 2022)

Por que venían con sus padres , que venían a trabajar o a parasitar pacíficamente, ahora vienen estos hijos de puta asilvestraos que no saben ni que cojones pintan aquí, te digo que tu adoptas a un moro de estos con 2-3 años y con 17 lo tienes estudiando y siendo una puta persona normal.


----------



## Warburg (31 Oct 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Yo siento despreciar profundamente cada uno de los comentarios de este hilo.
> 
> No sabemos la verdad de lo que pasó, pero tanto unos como otros me parecen unos desgraciados. ¿Es eso vida? La de el muerto y la de los sudacas, que no quiero verlos en mi pais, no los quiero a ninguno. ¿Pero es eso vida, la de estas gentes?
> 
> ...



No puedo estar más de acuerdo. Aunque estemos en las antípodas ideológicas, pues yo me considero tradicionalista. Pero alegrarse de las muertes de estos desgraciados... podría ser cualquiera amigo o familiar, joder.


----------



## Azrael_II (31 Oct 2022)

AlterEgoYo dijo:


> Por cosas como esta, los delincuentes dejan tranquilos a los latinos, a los negros, a los moritos... Solo quedamos nosotros, los blanquitos, fácil objetivo de sus ataque.
> 
> Añado que también solo a nosotros, la ley nos castiga si tenemos la osadía de defendernos. Que la legítima defensa es otro arcaísmo marichulo y franquista.



También se defienden de los gitanos


----------



## Snowball (31 Oct 2022)

fieraverde dijo:


> Por que venían con sus padres , que venían a trabajar o a parasitar pacíficamente, ahora vienen estos hijos de puta asilvestraos que no saben ni que cojones pintan aquí, te digo que tu adoptas a un moro de estos con 2-3 años y con 17 lo tienes estudiando y siendo una puta persona normal.



Que es lo que pasa en Suiza...

Esta petado de inmigrantes y no hay ni un puto problema...

Porque todos entraron para TRABAJAR, y no se forman guetos de gente sin oficio ni benefico


----------



## Warburg (31 Oct 2022)

fieraverde dijo:


> Por que venían con sus padres , que venían a trabajar o a parasitar pacíficamente, ahora vienen estos hijos de puta asilvestraos que no saben ni que cojones pintan aquí, te digo que tu adoptas a un moro de estos con 2-3 años y con 17 lo tienes estudiando y siendo una puta persona normal.



¿Y si adoptas a un mono? ¿y a un perro o un gato? 

Los pueblos son lo que son, por la genética de sus ciudadanos.


----------



## Saviero (31 Oct 2022)

AlterEgoYo dijo:


> Por cosas como esta, los delincuentes dejan tranquilos a los latinos, a los negros, a los moritos... Solo quedamos nosotros, los blanquitos, fácil objetivo de sus ataque.
> 
> Añado que también solo a nosotros, la ley nos castiga si tenemos la osadía de defendernos. Que la legítima defensa es otro arcaísmo marichulo y franquista.



La ley también los castiga a ellos, lo que pasa que no tienen dinero para pagar indemnizaciones y les da igual ir a la cárcel porque al fin y al cabo no dejan nada atrás que no puedan volver a tener cuando salgan. 
pero vamos, que bien se podría decir queno los castigan.


----------



## OYeah (31 Oct 2022)

Warburg dijo:


> No puedo estar más de acuerdo. Aunque estemos en las antípodas ideológicas, pues yo me considero tradicionalista. Pero alegrarse de las muertes de estos desgraciados... podría ser cualquiera amigo o familiar, joder.



¿Y yo no soy tradicionalista? A ver, si a lo que te refieres es a abolir el divorcio y el aborto (muchos de estos desgraciados deberian haber sido abortados en sus paises, las madres lo saben, allá los padres se desentienden totalmente) o la misa de Domingo aunque sea hipócrita, mezquina y nefasta (la franquista), no soy tradicionalista, pero yo le doy al mismísimo Franco lo que es suyo, y a la biología lo de ella. Creo en las fronteras y en las identidades tribales o nacionales, son ley de vida y han existido siempre. No soy nada woke, nada podemita, y nada liberal. Y creo que a los crios se les está metiendo muchísima mierda en la cabeza respecto a los sexos, y destrozando sus vidas.


De hecho, esta gente que ves en el video es muy tradicionalista. Mucho. Y ya ves lo poco que saben de vivir la vida.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (31 Oct 2022)

fieraverde dijo:


> Por que venían con sus padres , que venían a trabajar o a parasitar pacíficamente, ahora vienen estos hijos de puta asilvestraos que no saben ni que cojones pintan aquí, te digo que tu adoptas a un moro de estos con 2-3 años y con 17 lo tienes estudiando y siendo una puta persona normal.



Las dos familias moras que hay en mi pueblo son gente currante y que no ha dado un problema en 10 años. Que a ver, pillarán paguitas y lo que quieras porque hacen lo que pueden en negro, pero ahí están las madres limpiando casas o culos de yayos, los maridos en el campo y los dos hijos mayores de edad uno currando en un matadero y el otro haciendo carrera de ciencias. Los pequeños niños normales que los ves por el pueblo y ni los distingues sin no te fijas. 

Normalmente cuando son pocos y con familia pasan de líos, otra cosa es cuando te aparece una marabunta de tíos de 25 años diciendo que tienen 16 y estando de entrada a la sopa boba durante años y años.


----------



## OYeah (31 Oct 2022)

Warburg dijo:


> ¿Y si adoptas a un mono? ¿y a un perro o un gato?
> 
> Los pueblos son lo que son, por la genética de sus ciudadanos.



Eso no es así en absoluto, eso es una gran falacia.


----------



## España1 (31 Oct 2022)

Hay que saber a quien robas. Es de primero de delincuencia.

Nunca verás a un político robar a un juez


----------



## boreonáusico (31 Oct 2022)

UUUUUF, qué nutrición.

Ya ni comida, ni cena, durante al menos una semana.

A ver si ocurre lo mismo con los otros niñitos (de 13 años en cada cojón) alérgicos al jamón.


----------



## M.Karl (31 Oct 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> La criatura jugaba como de costumbre. Y los latinos entraron a la partida



Vaya tajo.


----------



## FrayCuervo (31 Oct 2022)

Espero que los latinos queden libres. En cuanto a el muerto, lo siento pero el que anda jodiendo a los demás se expone a eso. Él se lo ha buscado.


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (31 Oct 2022)

Ha salido ya el que dice " Y EL del video ahí,grabando sin hacer nada"????


----------



## Warburg (31 Oct 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Eso no es así en absoluto, eso es una gran falacia.



Si es así. Por ejemplo, la cultura china solo pudó surgir por individuos chinos. Jamás otros pueblos generarían su "forma de ser". Ésta depende de numerosos factores genéticos, como su capacidad para controlar las emociones, de los niveles de testosterona, etc.


----------



## AsustaLerdos (31 Oct 2022)

mr nobody dijo:


> LV como no blanqueando lo sucedido
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OYeah (31 Oct 2022)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> Las dos familias moras que hay en mi pueblo son gente currante y que no ha dado un problema en 10 años. Que a ver, pillarán paguitas y lo que quieras porque hacen lo que pueden en negro, pero ahí están las madres limpiando casas o culos de yayos, los maridos en el campo y los dos hijos mayores de edad uno currando en un matadero y el otro haciendo carrera de ciencias. Los pequeños niños normales que los ves por el pueblo y ni los distingues sin no te fijas.
> 
> Normalmente cuando son pocos y con familia pasan de líos, otra cosa es cuando te aparece una marabunta de tíos de 25 años diciendo que tienen 16 y estando de entrada a la sopa boba durante años y años.




El entorno lo es todo. Naces cien km más abajo de Granada y vistes con chilaba y pones el culo en pompa desde que tienes uso de razón. TODOS lo haríamos. No somos libres en absoluto, eso son chorradas.

Besarías la bandera marroquí y querrías quizás matar granainos...


Lo que pasa es que no está bien decirlo, porque la gente quiere y necesita pensar que es libre en sus decisiones.

Yo NO quiero que ese entorno venga a ser mi entorno, ni a quitarme mi trabajo y mis calles. Pero individualmente estos crios no son más que víctimas idiotas de sus propios impulsos criminales. Los quiero bien lejos pero no disfruto viéndoles sufrir así.


----------



## Vctrlnz (31 Oct 2022)

Alien VS Predator


----------



## Vctrlnz (31 Oct 2022)

Jason VS Freddy kruger


----------



## Bimb0 (31 Oct 2022)

Hay que echarlos a todos. España no puede ser un país de marrones


----------



## Vctrlnz (31 Oct 2022)

Jack el destripador VS el descuartizador de Milwokee


----------



## OYeah (31 Oct 2022)

Warburg dijo:


> Si es así. Por ejemplo, la cultura china solo pudó surgir por individuos chinos. Jamás otros pueblos generarían su "forma de ser". Ésta depende de numerosos factores genéticos, como su capacidad para controlar las emociones, de los niveles de testosterona, etc.



¿Pero tú sabes las tropelías que hicieron los japoneses en el siglo XIX? ¿Les conoces? 

¿Sabes cómo de agresiva fue China hasta que se echó a domir por su cuenta?


----------



## Vctrlnz (31 Oct 2022)

Hiena VS caiman


----------



## fieraverde (31 Oct 2022)

Warburg dijo:


> ¿Y si adoptas a un mono? ¿y a un perro o un gato?
> 
> Los pueblos son lo que son, por la genética de sus ciudadanos.



Que no coño , que estos han vivido asalvajaos y no conocen otra cosa , tienen entornos de mierda , familias de mierda , anda que no hay familias en España que son basura pura y luego pues te salen los hijos que te salen , basura al cubo.


----------



## Vctrlnz (31 Oct 2022)

Los niños de Colau VS Los niños de Teresa Rodriguez


----------



## Vctrlnz (31 Oct 2022)

Los mejores de Carmena vs los mas fuertes de...Carmona


----------



## OYeah (31 Oct 2022)

fieraverde dijo:


> Que no coño , que estos han vivido asalvajaos y no conocen otra cosa , tienen entornos de mierda , familias de mierda , anda que no hay familias en España que son basura pura y luego pues te salen los hijos que te salen , basura al cubo.



Me parece increíble que estemos todavía discutiendo estas cosas...

Yo quizás al haberme criado en barrio muy chungo lo tengo claro desde siempre.


----------



## Warburg (31 Oct 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> ¿Pero tú sabes las tropelías que hicieron los japoneses en el siglo XIX? ¿Les conoces?
> 
> ¿Sabes cómo de agresiva fue China hasta que se echó a domir por su cuenta?



A todo lo que han hecho le han puesto su "sello". Ha quedado marcada su impronta. Otros pueblos no lo hubiesen hecho igual. NUNCA. Es como un cuadro original que refleja a su autor.


----------



## Vctrlnz (31 Oct 2022)

Moros VS cobrisos


----------



## OYeah (31 Oct 2022)

Warburg dijo:


> A todo lo que han hecho le han puesto su "sello". Ha quedado marcada su impronta. Otros pueblos no lo hubiesen hecho igual. NUNCA. Es como un cuadro original que refleja a su autor.




No voy a discutir esas cosas, estás equivocado en el concepto básico y la gota malaya o las peores torturas o los peores arranques de testosterona se han dado allá, como los kamikazes japoneses. Los crios yankis de los colegios ahora lo mismo, el entorno es lo que manda y están perdiendo la cabeza. No saben vivir y ya, no hay más.


----------



## Martillo de Herejes (31 Oct 2022)

Si quería robar, la sala Apolo está a 50 metros y está llena de catalufos y guiris. Presas más fáciles y con mayor botín.

Darwin ha hecho bien su trabajo.


----------



## Gorrión (31 Oct 2022)

Snowball dijo:


> Que es lo que pasa en Suiza...
> 
> Esta petado de inmigrantes y no hay ni un puto problema...
> 
> Porque todos entraron para TRABAJAR, y no se forman guetos de gente sin oficio ni benefico



¿Que no hay guetos en Suiza?


----------



## Stronger (31 Oct 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> >Barcelona
> >Un tío que no come jamón
> >con un machete
> >va a robar
> ...



La guarra que está grabando dice "ay es una chica, vamos (a ver si podemos robarle el bolso)"

¿Ayudar? No saben ni cortarse las uñas, van a ayudar a alguien con la arteria rajada.


----------



## Descuernacabras (31 Oct 2022)

Ese ya no volverá a robar, violar, matar o, en definitiva, delinquir nunca más en un país que no es el suyo, además de ahorrarnos dinero público en su manutención. No todo van a ser noticias malas. 

Él solito se lo ha buscado al no respetar las normas mínimas de convivencia en un lugar que te acoge aún siendo ilegal. Me nvtre.


----------



## dcisneros (31 Oct 2022)

Destro dijo:


> MENA no es porque ya es mayor de edad, puede ser exMENA, eso sí.



dejemoslo en un puto moro de mierda con un rey maricón y todos habremos dicho la verdad


----------



## Knight who says ni (31 Oct 2022)

Robar a una banda latina no es muy inteligente. 

En el mejor de los casos no sacas nada porque nada tienen. En el caso mediano te roban ellos a ti. Y en el peor de los casos...


----------



## midelburgo (31 Oct 2022)

Próximamente, en sus calles.


----------



## 시켈 ! (31 Oct 2022)

Moro CON ANTECEDENTES. 

Mira, si se hubiera quedado en su país, estaría vivo.


----------



## Jotagb (31 Oct 2022)

Menudo país de mierda están dejando los socialistas y esto solo va a ir a peor. Mucho odio se está concentrado.


----------



## ischainyn (31 Oct 2022)

en las noticias han dicho que el asesinado había cometido numerosos delitos desde que era menor...si hubiera estado donde tenía que haber estado, en la cárcel, seguro que ayer no hubiera estado robando en la calle y no se lo hubieran cargado...este país es un cachondeo, están las leyes echas para garantía de los delincuentes


----------



## Charo afgana (31 Oct 2022)

Stronger dijo:


> La guarra que está grabando dice "ay es una chica, vamos (a ver si podemos robarle el bolso)"
> 
> ¿Ayudar? No saben ni cortarse las uñas, van a ayudar a alguien con la arteria rajada.



Si, el vídeo da para muchos análisis.


----------



## Burrocracia (31 Oct 2022)

Benedicto Camela dijo:


> No me voy a ver un video de media horaza



El liberalismo y los liberales propugnan fronteras abiertas como lo ideal.








Algunos creian que el liberalismo era una broma.


----------



## Destro (31 Oct 2022)

dcisneros dijo:


> dejemoslo en un puto moro de mierda con un rey maricón y todos habremos dicho la verdad



Lo siento, no comparto sus palabras. El pobre delincuente es una víctima de las élites supranacionales que quieren que estén aquí haciendo lo que hacen, de forma directa o indirecta. En cuanto al rey de Marruecos, no me interesa su vida sexual, ni la de nadie con la que yo no vaya a tener relaciones de ese tipo, pero ya veo que a Vd igual sí le interesa.

Si no vemos quién es de verdad nuestro enemigo, quién nos lleva a esta situación, seguiremos en la estupidez e ignorancia dando palos de ciego. Espero que se dé cuenta de ello.


----------



## todoayen (31 Oct 2022)

La culpa es del discurso de hodio de bocs...gñe


----------



## Viviendo Digno (31 Oct 2022)

ischainyn dijo:


> en las noticias han dicho que el asesinado había cometido numerosos delitos desde que era menor...si hubiera estado donde tenía que haber estado, en la cárcel, seguro que ayer no hubiera estado robando en la calle y no se lo hubieran cargado...este país es un cachondeo, están las leyes echas para garantía de los delincuentes



En la cárcel no, en su país. Así nos habríamos ahorrado también la pila de delitos que habrá cometido. 

Esa gente no pinta nada aquí. Fuera ya.


----------



## Cens0r (31 Oct 2022)

tracrium dijo:


> El siguiente paso es que los trabajadores lleven escolta para ir al trabajo, como en los peores estercoleros letrinoamericanos.



Un amigo geólogo que estuvo trabajando en Chile me decía que llevaba escolta armada cuando iban al campo a hacer prospecciones.


----------



## Tblls (31 Oct 2022)

Mono no mata mono

O si


----------



## ischainyn (31 Oct 2022)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> En la cárcel no, en su país. Así nos habríamos ahorrado también la pila de delitos que habrá cometido.
> 
> Esa gente no pinta nada aquí. Fuera ya.



totalmente de acuerdo...y también nos ahorraríamos los 35000 euros que cuesta al estado español un preso al año, estando con todo tipo de servicios y comodidades


----------



## Vde (31 Oct 2022)

Si hubiera esto en su país con su familia, no le habría pasado nada


----------



## RayoSombrio (31 Oct 2022)

Faltan expulsiones. El problema es que el hijo de la gran puta del rey moro se lava las manos y no los acepta. O sea, que o nos los comemos nosotros o los dejamos en mitad del desierto.


----------



## tartesius (31 Oct 2022)

YoSoyTuPaco dijo:


> justicia callejera, como en los mejores poblados de la cordillera andina



Mejor la justicia andina que la justicia exclusiva para remeros de la que venimos disfrutando desde hace años


----------



## tartesius (31 Oct 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Faltan expulsiones. El problema es que el hijo de la gran puta del rey moro se lava las manos y no los acepta. O sea, que o nos los comemos nosotros o los dejamos en mitad del desierto.



En el islote de perejil metidos en una jaula tostándose al sol como aviso a navegantes estarían muy pero que muy bien


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (31 Oct 2022)

Barcelon-hez de toda la vida


----------



## Karlb (31 Oct 2022)

Destro dijo:


> Lo siento, no comparto sus palabras. El pobre delincuente es una víctima de las élites supranacionales que quieren que estén aquí haciendo lo que hacen, de forma directa o indirecta. En cuanto al rey de Marruecos, no me interesa su vida sexual, ni la de nadie con la que yo no vaya a tener relaciones de ese tipo, pero ya veo que a Vd igual sí le interesa.
> 
> Si no vemos quién es de verdad nuestro enemigo, quién nos lleva a esta situación, seguiremos en la estupidez e ignorancia dando palos de ciego. Espero que se dé cuenta de ello.



No ven otra salida que coger un puñal y salir a la calle a atracar.


----------



## Autómata (31 Oct 2022)

Joder, parece el video de un suburbio de Mogadiscio.


----------



## No al NOM (31 Oct 2022)

Es curioso estoy mirando y no sale en la prensa, y si otros apuñalados entre bandas

Esto se fue de control, huid de las ciudades al campo y comprad una bue na escopeta


----------



## Magufillo (31 Oct 2022)

Perez Reverte, ahí tienes a tus ganadores.


----------



## Yuyuy (31 Oct 2022)

Pues se ha quedado un dia estupendo.


----------



## Destro (31 Oct 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> No ven otra salida que coger un puñal y salir a la calle a atracar.



Es la llamada que desde España se hace: puedes venir aquí y te van a dar de todo, incluso te alojan en hoteles de lujo (de hecho hubo inmigrantes ilegales marroquíes a los que alojaron en esos hoteles y mandaban fotos a Marruecos como triunfadores, hotel de lujo gratis, vamos lo que no pueden ni soñar en su país), y si eres menor estás totalmente impune, no te pueden hacer nada, además los españoles se han vuelto nenazas, no pueden ni defenderse a ellos mismos mucho menos a los demás. ¿Cómo no van a hacer lo que hacen? ¿A que hace 50 años no se habrían atrevido ni a soñarlo? ¿Por qué ahora no sólo lo sueñan sino que lo hacen? Porque desde arriba se han creado las condiciones para ello, y no puede ser algo casual.

Y cuando ya están así de menas, no esperarás que cuando cumplan 18 se vuelvan ciudadanos honrados sin más, cuando además ni siquiera hay condiciones para ello (paro, pobreza, etc).


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (31 Oct 2022)

La cena al frigo....


----------



## Yuyuy (31 Oct 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> El entorno lo es todo. Naces cien km más abajo de Granada y vistes con chilaba y pones el culo en pompa desde que tienes uso de razón. TODOS lo haríamos. No somos libres en absoluto, eso son chorradas.
> 
> Besarías la bandera marroquí y querrías quizás matar granainos...
> 
> ...



Y una puta mierda, todo mi entorno va enflautado de ponzoña, he sido coaccionado, y por mis santos cojones sigo sin pinchar.


----------



## deckard009 (31 Oct 2022)

Hay que avisar a tito Munsk que se ha dejado a un empleado woke en twitter, que han borrado el video 
Que lo empodere con cariño.


----------



## Benedicto Camela (31 Oct 2022)

Burrocracia dijo:


> El liberalismo y los liberales propugnan fronteras abiertas como lo ideal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y a mí que me cuentas?


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (31 Oct 2022)

WILSON MACHETES VS MOHAMED SEGARRILLOS

LA BARSALONA DE COLAU


----------



## adal86 (31 Oct 2022)

Qué mala pinta tienen esos pantalones. ¡Mi abuela les pondría unos parches y quedarían nuevos!


----------



## theelf (31 Oct 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> WILSON MACHETES VS MOHAMED SEGARRILLOS
> 
> LA BARSALONA DE COLAU



Efectivamente no se que mierda hay que celebrar

Siquiera al muerto, porque tardara 2seg en entrar otro reemplazo


----------



## Karlb (31 Oct 2022)

Destro dijo:


> Es la llamada que desde España se hace: puedes venir aquí y te van a dar de todo, incluso te alojan en hoteles de lujo (de hecho hubo inmigrantes ilegales marroquíes a los que alojaron en esos hoteles y mandaban fotos a Marruecos como triunfadores, hotel de lujo gratis, vamos lo que no pueden ni soñar en su país), y si eres menor estás totalmente impune, no te pueden hacer nada, además los españoles se han vuelto nenazas, no pueden ni defenderse a ellos mismos mucho menos a los demás. ¿Cómo no van a hacer lo que hacen? ¿A que hace 50 años no se habrían atrevido ni a soñarlo? ¿Por qué ahora no sólo lo sueñan sino que lo hacen? Porque desde arriba se han creado las condiciones para ello, y no puede ser algo casual.
> 
> Y cuando ya están así de menas, no esperarás que cuando cumplan 18 se vuelvan ciudadanos honrados sin más, cuando además ni siquiera hay condiciones para ello (paro, pobreza, etc).



Useasé que la culpa de que esté atracando en lugar de estar repartiendo pizzas es de otros y no de él.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (31 Oct 2022)

50 ml de sangre PVRASANGRE + una tirita y pa casa a seguir jugando


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (31 Oct 2022)

theelf dijo:


> Efectivamente no se que mierda hay que celebrar
> 
> Siquiera al muerto, porque tardara 2seg en entrar otro reemplazo



Hay cantera, la masía.


----------



## adal86 (31 Oct 2022)

theelf dijo:


> Efectivamente no se que mierda hay que celebrar
> 
> Siquiera al muerto, porque tardara 2seg en entrar otro reemplazo



Y aparte que ese tío muerto seguro que sigue dando por culo. Paguitas a familiares, permisos a idem, efecto llamada de gente que querrá venganza, con el consiguiente incremento de machetazos, etcétera. Traer a ese perfil de personas es pérdida desde que ponen un pie en España hasta años después de haber muerto.


----------



## luistro (31 Oct 2022)

La fiesta de los latinooooos!


----------



## Karlb (31 Oct 2022)

Pero el principal culpable es, era él y es a dónde yo quiero llegar, lo demás es humo.


----------



## Men-Drug oh! (31 Oct 2022)

Mira que cargarse a un tutelado de la casta y a quién reclamaran...a Moctezuma?


----------



## Busher (31 Oct 2022)

vinavil dijo:


>



Diria que FIN DEL HILO


----------



## Euron G. (31 Oct 2022)

Los de las tías es acojonante  

Pero venga, seguid detrás de ellas como buenos planchabragas..

Hasta que los súcubos os pongan en vuestro sitio de derroición total.


----------



## asiqué (31 Oct 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> La criatura jugaba como de costumbre. Y los latinos entraron a la partida



que esto pase todos los dias y 2 veces los domingos


----------



## HARLEY66 (31 Oct 2022)

Otra pensión que se quedará sin pagar


----------



## jolu (31 Oct 2022)

Escombridos dijo:


> El vídeo es el momento exacto de la muerte.
> 
> Así es la vida.



Eso he pensado.
Al médico que haga el certificado de defunción le han hecho un favor.
Podrá poner la hora exacta.
El motivo: Avalancha en una oficina de la SS al ir a pagar las pensiones.
A ver si mañana, aprovechando el día de todos los santos, me acerco a Cataluña y le pongo flores.


----------



## César Borgia (31 Oct 2022)

Otro vídeo.


----------



## Desencantado (31 Oct 2022)

D.E.P.

(Descanse En Pazuzu)


----------



## Miss Andorra (31 Oct 2022)

Para que luego la gente suelte mierda sobre nuestros hermanos cobrisos


----------



## Elmachacante (31 Oct 2022)

Depresión de la Plaga dijo:


> Se castiga al crimen dice, cuando aquello es un nido de mierda subhumana lleno de criminalidad y asesinatos.



Obvio allí a los asesinos los matan, aquí los meten presos 6 años y salen con paga


----------



## NIKK (31 Oct 2022)

Esta noche no duermo.


----------



## Miss Andorra (31 Oct 2022)

Sawa dijo:


> Tomarán nota. Ahora se andarán con cuidado y robarán solo a ejpañoles... Que al fin y al cabo somos los que pagamos para que nos roben.



Porque sois unos mierdas y unos cobardes que ya no saben defenderse y lloran como nenas, como la Union Europeda queria, los panchis han guardado almenos reflejos sans de autodefensa y proteccion mutua.


----------



## Chocochomocho (31 Oct 2022)

White supremacists X White hispanic coallition vibes


----------



## maxkuiper (31 Oct 2022)

Bonito pais nos esta quedando


----------



## Chocochomocho (31 Oct 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> No ven otra salida que coger un puñal y salir a la calle a atracar.



El sistema les obligó a llevar un machete de 60cm y darle tirones a las viejas, entiéndelo.


----------



## toni90 (31 Oct 2022)




----------



## Gonzalor (31 Oct 2022)

Un delincuente menos


----------



## TylerDurden99 (31 Oct 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Si hombre, hay un samaritano que dice; *ayudadle a incorporarse !!!, *pero nadie lo toca, puede tener muchas enfermedades africanas...



Plantarle un zurullo en la boca como mucho sería la ayuda adecuada


----------



## fayser (31 Oct 2022)

Hilos como este son los que dan calidad al floro.


----------



## Ufo (31 Oct 2022)

YoSoyTuPaco dijo:


> justicia callejera, como en los mejores poblados de la cordillera andina



En España en los pueblos el que se dedicaba a robar acaban con una navaja de Albacete en el estómago fácilmente....


----------



## Karma bueno (31 Oct 2022)

pobre criatura...


----------



## Eigentum (31 Oct 2022)

Por qué no siento ninguna lastima o ira?


----------



## Abrojo (31 Oct 2022)

brootal como expira, casi se puede ver el alma saliéndosele

no somos nada


----------



## Ante_Pavelic (31 Oct 2022)

Menudo estercolero tercermundista de país que nos están dejando estos hijos de puta metiéndonos aquí a medio Marruecos junto con nuestros ermanos cobrisos del otro lado del charco.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (31 Oct 2022)

Que Priscila mande a 100 más para rellenar ese hueco.


----------



## Redwill (31 Oct 2022)

Destro dijo:


> De poco vale un arma que no se sabe usar. Los ciudadanos de bien eberíamos poder llevar armas de fuego o táser como mínimo. Y naturalmente con el derecho de usarla ante un intento de robo o agresión.
> 
> Claro que entonces, se las quitarían a muchos ciudadanos y los delincuentes llevarían todos armas de fuego como en EEUU.
> 
> ...



A mi me gustan las armas y estoy completamente a favor de que sea casi imposible tenerlas, permitir eso significa que vas a permitir que cantidad de tarados y imbeciles tambien las tengas y pasara lo que pasa, que un dia estas en un semaforo y por que dos subnormales se enfadan uno le descarga un cargador al otro, es asi como quieres vivir?

Si voy a vivir entre 43 millones de anormales en un pais, donde mas de la mitad son imbeciles pues prefiero que no exitan las armas, fijate como votan lo que votan, lo que les gusta ver por la tele y imaginate si encima los armas.


----------



## Tubiegah (31 Oct 2022)

medalla al mérito sivil para esos caballeros nomas


----------



## Puertas (31 Oct 2022)

Murió haciendo lo que más le gustaba.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (31 Oct 2022)

No puedo decir que no me nutra.

Disfrutad de lo votado catalanes.


----------



## perrasno (31 Oct 2022)

Lacito y para Priscila.


----------



## Setapéfranses (31 Oct 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> El que a hierro roba a hierro muere.



Que te lo has creído tú chaval.

Eso era hasta el 2008 antes de la invasión, ahora... tengo malas noticias para ti.

EDIT:.


----------



## Nomeimporta (31 Oct 2022)

Redwill dijo:


> A mi me gustan las armas y estoy completamente a favor de que sea casi imposible tenerlas, permitir eso significa que vas a permitir que cantidad de tarados y imbeciles tambien las tengas y pasara lo que pasa, que un dia estas en un semaforo y por que dos subnormales se enfadan uno le descarga un cargador al otro, es asi como quieres vivir?
> 
> Si voy a vivir entre 43 millones de anormales en un pais, donde mas de la mitad son imbeciles pues prefiero que no exitan las armas, fijate como votan lo que votan, lo que les gusta ver por la tele y imaginate si encima los armas.



Muy bien, de esa manera solo las tendrán armas los que las consiguen ilegalmente y no precisamente para autodefensa.


----------



## remerus (31 Oct 2022)

Fue a por lana y salio trasquilado,


----------



## trinidad Santos (31 Oct 2022)

La historia de Pedro navaja


----------



## El CEO (31 Oct 2022)

Cómo saber que no han sido pelirrojos? porque aún tiene el reloj.


----------



## keler (31 Oct 2022)

Y porqué no llevaba la mascarilla puesta? Es una tremenda irresponsabilidad, espero que se encuentre mejor.


----------



## Ordel (31 Oct 2022)

Uno menos.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (31 Oct 2022)

Patricia Pardo y el policia que nunca trabaja estaban ESCANDALIZADOS esta mañana y dijeron que BCN parecia Mexico, que era una vergüenza y una ciudad sin ley desde hace mucho tiempo.

El video es muy fuerte, es bastante ATERRADOR


----------



## djvan (31 Oct 2022)

Redwill dijo:


> A mi me gustan las armas y estoy completamente a favor de que sea casi imposible tenerlas, permitir eso significa que vas a permitir que cantidad de tarados y imbeciles tambien las tengas y pasara lo que pasa, que un dia estas en un semaforo y por que dos subnormales se enfadan uno le descarga un cargador al otro, es asi como quieres vivir?
> 
> Si voy a vivir entre 43 millones de anormales en un pais, donde mas de la mitad son imbeciles pues prefiero que no exitan las armas, fijate como votan lo que votan, lo que les gusta ver por la tele y imaginate si encima los armas.




De acuerdo pero tu propuesta no funciona,. Por ahora los malos si las tienen.

O todos o ninguno de verdad, tenemos derecho a defendernos.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (31 Oct 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> *brootal como expira, casi se puede ver el alma saliéndosele*



Es asi como has dicho. 
Es espantoso el video, es decir, grabar eso. 
O verlo yo, nunca habia visto una muerte asi, muriendose. 
A nadie.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (31 Oct 2022)

En América letrina están acostumbrados a la violencia y saben defenderse


----------



## djvan (31 Oct 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Un delincuente menos



Si no fuéramos una republica comunista bananera serían dos, el muerto y el asesino que se la vería con una justicia de verdad y no las chachas del los partidos políticos


----------



## Gorrino (31 Oct 2022)

Watercelona a la altura de Medellín.


----------



## Decipher (31 Oct 2022)

Y nos queríamos perder toda esta multiculturalidad los fascistas


----------



## Gusman (31 Oct 2022)

Nutricion maxima.


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (31 Oct 2022)

Os ahogáis en vaso de agua.
Mira que hay soluciones.
A los menas que estan en los centros tutelados, en vez de estar todo el dia trapicheando, los constituyes en brigadas de tala y limpiezas de bosques , vigilados por los caballero caballero, que muchos se tocan la huevada a dos manos.y con eso ganas dos cosas.
A)Bosques limpios para el verano, menos incendios b)y al final de la jornada los menas lo unico que van a querer es ir a tumbarse a la litera porque mañana a las 5,00 am los levantan del catre.
Ah no que eso es esclavismo
Ah no que los caballero caballero no están para eso.
Fin


----------



## Abort&cospelo (31 Oct 2022)

Esto es alimento premium para el alma!
Bufff menuda corrida mas tonta. Ahora lo proximo la semifinal de negratas contra gitanos y de ahi a la copa demigrancia.


----------



## Gorrino (31 Oct 2022)

Ahora pasan por esa acera unos padres con el carrito y los muchachos y ven la estampa, sabes? Menudo cuadro.


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (31 Oct 2022)

Quien busca líos encuentra la horma de su zapato.
Si en lugar de venir a delinquir se hubiera puesto a currar o estudiar no habría sufrido esa muerte violenta.
Es curioso que vengan de un país peor, a uno que supuestamente está mejor a morir de una manera horrible por no tener ni dos dedos de frente.
Por cierto no he podido ver los videos porque no tengo twitter, pero por las descripciones tiene pinta de chungo.
Edito: Ya lo he visto en youtube.


----------



## zeromus44 (31 Oct 2022)




----------



## Hamtel (31 Oct 2022)

Es Jalogüin


----------



## skinnyemail (31 Oct 2022)

A los que mataron a este no los van a buscar mucho, tengo la impresión.


----------



## CasaEstado (31 Oct 2022)

Que hay un problema de inmigración es evidente, como también es evidente y más con este video que tanto los ciudadanos como los propios inmigrantes son víctimas. Si el Estado quisiera hace tiempo esto se hubiese cortado pero interesa tener mano de obra barata, es la única explicación que veo. Siguen sin darse cuenta que España no puede absorber más inmigración ilegal.

El caso de Cataluña es especialmente grave donde el 46,25% de los presos son extranjeros, casi el doble que en el conjunto del Estado español. En 10 años estaremos como en Francia y si haces algún comentario eres racista y facha.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (31 Oct 2022)

Muy contento por la muerte del moro, la verdad.


----------



## Tercios (31 Oct 2022)




----------



## serie de netflix (31 Oct 2022)

pues que atpc 0 pena y tal


----------



## Destro (31 Oct 2022)

Redwill dijo:


> A mi me gustan las armas y estoy completamente a favor de que sea casi imposible tenerlas, permitir eso significa que vas a permitir que cantidad de tarados y imbeciles tambien las tengas y pasara lo que pasa, que un dia estas en un semaforo y por que dos subnormales se enfadan uno le descarga un cargador al otro, es asi como quieres vivir?
> 
> Si voy a vivir entre 43 millones de anormales en un pais, donde mas de la mitad son imbeciles pues prefiero que no exitan las armas, fijate como votan lo que votan, lo que les gusta ver por la tele y imaginate si encima los armas.



Para eso está la opción del táser  No estoy a favor de que cualquier pueda tener armas, ni siquiera de que cualquiera pudiera tener un táser en caso de que esa, y no las de fuego, fueran las "armas" permitidas.

Soy consciente de que lo que sucede en EEUU donde cualquiera puede tener un arma.


----------



## antiglobalista (31 Oct 2022)

AlterEgoYo dijo:


> Por cosas como esta, los delincuentes dejan tranquilos a los latinos, a los negros, a los moritos... Solo quedamos nosotros, los blanquitos, fácil objetivo de sus ataque.
> 
> Añado que también solo a nosotros, la ley nos castiga si tenemos la osadía de defendernos. Que la legítima defensa es otro arcaísmo marichulo y franquista.




A los blanquitos:

Kanis

Tíos contundentes

ultras del fútbol

no se acercan ni a 50 km


----------



## Destro (31 Oct 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> Useasé que la culpa de que esté atracando en lugar de estar repartiendo pizzas es de otros y no de él.



Todos los que están en esa cadena tienen su culpa, desde el que está arriba del todo (y no me refiero a un gobierno títere) hasta el mismo inmigrante que delinque. Y la máxima culpa es del que está arriba del todo porque él sí lo ha hecho así, incluso lo ha planeado con la máxima malicia así.

Si pretendieras reducirlo al último eslabón, sería que no verías más allá de tus narices. Espero que veas mucho más allá, porque de otra forma seguirás sin ver ni el origen ni las posibles soluciones.


----------



## Karlb (31 Oct 2022)

Destro dijo:


> Todos los que están en esa cadena tienen su culpa, desde el que está arriba del todo (y no me refiero a un gobierno títere) hasta el mismo inmigrante que delinque. Y la máxima culpa es del que está arriba del todo porque él sí lo ha hecho así, incluso lo ha planeado con la máxima malicia así.
> 
> Si pretendieras reducirlo al último eslabón, sería que no verías más allá de tus narices. Espero que veas mucho más allá, porque de otra forma seguirás sin ver ni el origen ni las posibles soluciones.



El primer eslabón es el que lleva el cuchillo, que tras llegar a España ha decidido dedicarse a afilar navajas y n lugar de trabajar y ser un ciudadano de ejemplar como muchos de sus compatriotas.


----------



## Karlb (31 Oct 2022)

Chocochomocho dijo:


> El sistema les obligó a llevar un machete de 60cm y darle tirones a las viejas, entiéndelo.



Les hemos fallado.


----------



## XRL (31 Oct 2022)

jeiper dijo:


> Según dice aquí, fue al revés, se opuso al intento de robo y lo apuñalaron. Y lo de que es mena es cosa del OP, en el video no lo parece.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



en el video se ve clarísimo que es un moro


----------



## Chano-El-Cojo (31 Oct 2022)

Nadie intenta tapar la herida? que raro no?


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (31 Oct 2022)

Un cotizante menos.


----------



## Floid (31 Oct 2022)

Cuando saldra la madre desde Marruecos o Argelia, pidiendo una indemnizacion ?


----------



## Rextor88 (31 Oct 2022)

Sawa dijo:


> Tomarán nota. Ahora se andarán con cuidado y robarán solo a ejpañoles... Que al fin y al cabo somos los que pagamos para que nos roben.



A españoles viejos y decrépitos. Con jóvenes tampoco se meten, el moro es cobarde por naturaleza, además que muchos españoles van con navaja encima también.


----------



## Floid (31 Oct 2022)

Acabo de leer la noticia aqui, y lo cuentan al reves, que los otros le intentaron robar y el se nego a darles sus pertenencias:

Muere apuñalado un joven de madrugada en la avenida del Paral·lel de Barcelona


----------



## River in the street (31 Oct 2022)

Pero si todavía no es la fiesta del cordero


----------



## Rextor88 (31 Oct 2022)

skinnyemail dijo:


> A los que mataron a este no los van a buscar mucho, tengo la impresión.



Como buscar una aguja en un pajar... Barcelona es un estercolero que ya no se puede controlar...


----------



## Rextor88 (31 Oct 2022)

Floid dijo:


> Acabo de leer la noticia aqui, y lo cuentan al reves, que los otros le intentaron robar y el se nego a darles sus pertenencias:
> 
> Muere apuñalado un joven de madrugada en la avenida del Paral·lel de Barcelona



Ahora le dan la vuelta a la tortilla para convertir al mena víctima inocente.


----------



## malibux (31 Oct 2022)

La violencia ha escalado a otro nivel desde hace años en todo Occidente. En las peleas sin cuchillo se ven desnucamientos, patadas a la cabeza hasta chafarla o patadas en el cuello, ahogamientos chungos y ya luego en las peleas con cuchillos se ve cómo en muchas ocasiones no se dan las típicas cuchilladas cutres en el abdomen que rara vez te matan, sino a zonas vitales como cuello, corazón o zona supraclavicular. 
Yo desde luego no me metería en una movida por la calle con absolutamente nadie, aunque sea un enclenque. Ahora cualquiera hace clases de MMA, jiujitsu o está entrenado con el cuchillo...
Y lo mismo cuando uno va en coche, aunque es difícil no calentarse, hay que evitar pitadas, sacar el dedito o gesticular demasiado o mirar en plan perdonavidas. Que hay mucho amargado por la vida con ganas de partirte la cara en lugar de partírsela a su jefe, a su vecino o a la madre que le parió.


----------



## Rextor88 (31 Oct 2022)

malibux dijo:


> La violencia ha escalado a otro nivel desde hace años en todo Occidente. En las peleas sin cuchillo se ven desnucamientos, patadas a la cabeza hasta chafarla o patadas en el cuello, ahogamientos chungos y ya luego en las peleas con cuchillos se ve cómo en muchas ocasiones no se dan las típicas cuchilladas cutres en el abdomen que rara vez te matan, sino a zonas vitales como cuello, corazón o zona supraclavicular.
> Yo desde luego no me metería en una movida por la calle con absolutamente nadie, aunque sea un enclenque. Ahora cualquiera hace clases de MMA, jiujitsu o está entrenado con el cuchillo...
> Y lo mismo cuando uno va en coche, aunque es difícil no calentarse, hay que evitar pitadas, sacar el dedito o gesticular demasiado o mirar en plan perdonavidas. Que hay mucho amargado por la vida con ganas de partirte la cara en lugar de partírsela a su jefe, a su vecino o a la madre que le parió.



Yo no salgo a la calle sin esto y a ojos de los demás soy un padre de familia normal y corriente. Tu comentario refleja un gran sentido común e inteligencia. Efectivamente, nunca debes subestimar a nadie.


----------



## AMP (31 Oct 2022)

¿Dónde le han pinchado para dejarlo así? 

Es para un trabajo del centro de mayores.


----------



## Rextor88 (31 Oct 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> ya se juzgan entre ellos , pronto aprenderán que es mejor no pisarse la manguera, que los blanquitos van desarmados y con prohibición de defenderse.



Mito.

Los blancos vamos armados igualmente y viendo la escalada actual, y que por nada te pueden matar, no hay ley ni castigo que nos impida defendernos matando si es necesario.


----------



## Juanchufri (31 Oct 2022)

Floid dijo:


> Acabo de leer la noticia aqui, y lo cuentan al reves, que los otros le intentaron robar y el se nego a darles sus pertenencias:
> 
> Muere apuñalado un joven de madrugada en la avenida del Paral·lel de Barcelona



Y la que graba: "¡es una chica!" confirmando que en el imaginario colectivo actual hay muertos de primera y segunda, y tercera...


----------



## Rextor88 (31 Oct 2022)

El 99,99999% de los sudamericanos no van a matar sin razón, cosa que los menas sí hacen que tienen paga y alojamiento y aún así van a robar y matar sin miramientos. Pena ninguna. Que disfruten lo votado. En Madrid, pues vamos camino a lo mismo. Es lo que tiene tener a un enano maricón y a una pija choni gobernando que al final son igual o peor que la izmierda.


----------



## Rextor88 (31 Oct 2022)

Usuario_Anonimo dijo:


> A criar gusanos.



Los menas muertos como son propiedad del Estado seguro que los meten a donaciones de órganos o a experimentaciones.


----------



## Rextor88 (31 Oct 2022)

Redwill dijo:


> Bueno os alegráis pero, alguno de vosotros va con un puñal por la vida? Ni con 20 años vais con un machete, añadir que además por mucho que os alegréis al "heroe" lo están buscando lo encontraran y lo llevaran a la carcel , al mena si les hubiera robado y agredido no.
> 
> La situación no ha cambiado para nadie por que la chusma en barcelona no ha terminado con ese mena muerto, hay cientos mas y seguirán viniendo.



Yo sí, llevo 10 años saliendo todos los días con navaja de 10 cm de hoja. Machete no llevo obviamente, pero con 10 cm de hoja es suficiente.


----------



## Calahan (31 Oct 2022)

CasaEstado dijo:


> Que hay un problema de inmigración es evidente, como también es evidente y más con este video que tanto los ciudadanos como los propios inmigrantes son víctimas. Si el Estado quisiera hace tiempo esto se hubiese cortado pero interesa tener mano de obra barata, es la única explicación que veo. Siguen sin darse cuenta que España no puede absorber más inmigración ilegal.
> 
> El caso de Cataluña es especialmente grave donde el 46,25% de los presos son extranjeros, casi el doble que en el conjunto del Estado español. En 10 años estaremos como en Francia y si haces algún comentario eres racista y facha.



Eso contando a los nacionalizados como no extranjeros. Ni a los hijos de los inmigrantes como inmigrantes.
Catalán poco lo vas a oír...
Con la independencia la nacionalidad no se regalará. Doble nacionalidad prohibida. Es el tipo de rompimiento legal que puede ayudar para que mucha gente sea ilegal con el tiempo e irlos expulsando tranquilamente con los años.
Además si con la indepe hay suficiente desorden, ellos mismos se marcharán del país sin tener que hacer nada como los de Ucraina.
Nada como aprovechar una buena crisis.
De hecho es un buen sistema para cualquier país.


----------



## XRL (31 Oct 2022)

este es el tema

hace 20 años venían y se ponían a trabajar de albañil mientras vendian porros o coca

ahora ya directamente a apuñalar para robar-violar desde que vienen


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (31 Oct 2022)

Floid dijo:


> Acabo de leer la noticia aqui, y lo cuentan al reves, que los otros le intentaron robar y el se nego a darles sus pertenencias:
> 
> Muere apuñalado un joven de madrugada en la avenida del Paral·lel de Barcelona



Pone también que había más heridos graves.
Algo que ya ningun medio esconde es la preocupación por la evidente inseguridad en Barcelona.


----------



## DarkNight (31 Oct 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> La criatura jugaba como de costumbre. Y los latinos entraron a la partida




Él ataca con un machete y acaba rajado? Le quitaron el machete? Llevaban navajas? Falta información


----------



## XRL (31 Oct 2022)

Sanctis dijo:


> Trabajo 18 días al mes saliendo de trabajar a una hora y en una zona en donde mi cabeza sufre riesgo.
> 
> Me pagan unos 1.600 pavos.
> 
> ...



que a cuantos km vives de tu casa? vives en zona moronegra en bcn?


----------



## Rextor88 (31 Oct 2022)

LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS dijo:


> Pone también que había más heridos graves.
> Algo que ya ningun medio esconde es la preocupación por la evidente inseguridad en Barcelona.



En el vídeo desde lejos se ve cómo alguno de los del grupo que atacan al mena se van cojeando... lo que evidencia que el mena llevaba arma blanca y la había usado.

Tuvo que ser algo así: el mena fue a robar a uno o dos a punta de cuchillo sin darse cuenta de que estaban con un grupo más grande y eran chungos (se ve que probablemente son menores de edad algunos del grupo). Seguro que de primeras los sudamericanos fueron a por él pero para darle una paliza, no para matarle. Pero el mena, viéndose rodeado, habría apuñalado a alguno (típico de los moros) y ahí ya se liaría, los demás sacarían sus navajas y le meterían la del pulpo al mena dejándolo tieso.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (31 Oct 2022)

Ha muerto el novio de una adolescente blanca española.


----------



## Carnaval (31 Oct 2022)

Barcelona, de la Dinamarca del Sur a la Marsella del Norte


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (31 Oct 2022)

No estar acompañado es lo que tiene.
MENA, menores extranjeros no acompañados.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (31 Oct 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> sabiendo que se le va la vida en cada aliento por llevar una vida de hijo de puta,creo que son el mejor ejemplo para sus compatriotas y le habrá hecho pensar que tal vez debió haber intentado llevar otra vida.



¿Ya haces como los teólogos católicos?:
—Un criminal, sí. Pero en el último segundo de su vida puede arrepentirse y por tanto ser salvo.


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (31 Oct 2022)

MOOAR


----------



## tracrium (31 Oct 2022)

Es a fin de cuentas lo que la gente quiere y vota. No sé de qué se escandalizan. Ya se irán acostumbrando. Al final te desensibilizas.

La pobreza no es excusa. Aquí mismo, en la posguerra nos comíamos hasta las ratas. Simplemente había mano dura y "justicia popular".

Los progres de mierda son los primeros que deberían sentir mariposas en el estómago. Son los responsables de convertir esto en un estercolero tercermundista.


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (31 Oct 2022)

Los moros no venían de este rollo no, hace 20 años eran seres civilizados no te jode.



Y los jetanos en los 60 también.

La diferencia es que hace 20 años a lo mejor la policía no tenía tanto complejo a la hora de apalizar a estos subseres en cuando pegasen un grito.

Y en los años sesenta los picoletos cogían a los jetanos y los llevaban al cuartelillo a hostia limpia con la culata del mosquetón.

Porque eso es un estado de derecho para el ciudadano normal, no la puta mierda que tenemos ahora donde el maltratado es el currela y el protegido el criminal.


----------



## NCB (31 Oct 2022)

Balla una pensión menos


----------



## Destro (1 Nov 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> El primer eslabón es el que lleva el cuchillo, que tras llegar a España ha decidido dedicarse a afilar navajas y n lugar de trabajar y ser un ciudadano de ejemplar como muchos de sus compatriotas.



Ese es el último eslabón, el mas pequeño (a nivel individual) y el mas débil.

Veo que sigues sin entender la cuestión de quién mueve los hilos y cómo permite que esto suceda. Mientras así continúes seguirás viendo un árbol y no el bosque, verás un problema pero no quién lo causa y permite, y lógicamente seguiras entre las tinieblas en las que quieren que permanezcas.


----------



## ray merryman (1 Nov 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Es asi como has dicho.
> Es espantoso el video, es decir, grabar eso.
> O verlo yo, nunca habia visto una muerte asi, muriendose.
> A nadie.



Lo fuerte del vídeo no es como el moro "se va",si no la tranquilidad morbosa y como de algo normal de todos los chavales que están grabando y mirando la escena,como si fuera algo normal.


----------



## Törni (1 Nov 2022)

Un linchamiento en una zona de marcha, un tío reventado en el suelo y la gente grabando sin hacer nada, y aquí recibiendo esto como el momento cumbre del día. Méjico? Soweto?


----------



## TedKord (1 Nov 2022)

Todo bien entonces.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (1 Nov 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> Lo fuerte del vídeo no es como el moro "se va",si no la tranquilidad morbosa y como de algo normal de todos los chavales que están grabando y mirando la escena,como si fuera algo normal.



Tambien pero me espantó menos que la *crudeza* de la muerte.


----------



## lefebre (1 Nov 2022)

jeiper dijo:


> Según dice aquí, fue al revés, se opuso al intento de robo y lo apuñalaron. Y lo de que es mena es cosa del OP, en el video no lo parece.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Era marroquí y Tenía numerosos antecedentes por robos y otros delitos con 19 años. Eso lo han dicho en la tele. No apuestes mucho a que no era un mena, porque tienes las de perder.


----------



## lefebre (1 Nov 2022)

Burrocracia dijo:


> Gracias Aznar (PP), teniamos que parecernos a los EEUU con sus barrios y guerras raciales....el modelo a seguir .
> 
> Externalidades sanas de los empresaurios que querían mano de obra barata y docil...pero sus hijos ya no lo son tanto en la calle.



Que coño Aznar. Es culpa de Franco!


----------



## Sanctis (1 Nov 2022)

XRL dijo:


> que a cuantos km vives de tu casa? vives en zona moronegra en bcn?



Vivo en zona de Bcn chunga.

Zona de los patinetes por la noche en busca de asaltos. 

A ver, lo probable es que si vas cien veces te ocurra entre 0 y 1 vez. Y más 0 que 1.

Si vas mil veces ya es más factible tener un susto, que no significa que debas tenerlo.

Pero también es factible tenerlo haciendo el trayecto una sola vez.

Ya sabéis de qué van las estadísticas.

Es relativamente posible tener un susto. 

Pero el tema no es que te quiten la cartera, el tema es que te pueden meter una paliza entre siete, y te pueden dar bien duro.

Yo no tengo hijos que alimentar y realmente es una cantidad de dinero que me puedo permitir.

Si hablas con cualquier taxista o policia de la zona, te va a decir que es un movimiento acertado el viajar en taxi a esa hora en ese lugar.

Y siempre hay que mirar hacia lo peor. En una Colombia los taxistas pueden ser maleantes y darte el palo también o compincharse.

Aquí no, aquí en Barcelona momento en que te subas al taxi ya has ganado la partida.


----------



## Arístides (1 Nov 2022)

LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS dijo:


> Pone también que había más heridos graves.
> Algo que ya ningun medio esconde es la preocupación por la evidente inseguridad en Barcelona.




Los medios esconden la de Madrid y para disimular intentan exagerar la de Barcelona, mucho menor.

Madrid es la ciudad con mas marroquies y dominicanos de la penunsula, Barcelona tiene mas alemanes, franceses, británicos etc residentes que Madrid con la mitad de población, esa es la "inseguridad" de Barcelona.

Este mes más de 12 heridos graves a tiros y machetazos en Madrid, asesinatos y secuestros.

Madrid es líder en todos los delitos no relacionados directamente con el turismo totales y por persona: asesinatos, apuñalamientos, secuestros, violaciones y delitos narco.

Barcelona solo supera a Madrid en robos...con el doble de turistas que Madrid.

*Datos oficiales, Madrid quíntuple de asesinatos que Barcelona,+ record de Madrid en violaciones:*

*








Sociedad: - ¿Qué pasa en Madrid con las violaciones?. ¿Por qué tiene el mayor número de agresiones sexuales?. Datos del INE inside.


Además de muchos más asesinaros y secuestros: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/datos-oficiales-madrid-quintuple-de-asesinatos-que-barcelona-secuestros-violaciones-delitos-narco-robos-coches-total-y-x-persona.1773524/...




www.burbuja.info













Sucesos: - Datos oficiales, 2022. Madrid 10 ASESINATOS vs Barcelona 2, (y Madrid + secuestros,+ violaciones,+ delitos narco,+ robos coches, total y x persona)


Viene de: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/madrid-triple-de-asesinatos-cuadruple-de-secuestros-que-otras-capitales-en-2021-apunalamientos-cada-noche-segun-telemadrid.1646396/page-22#...




www.burbuja.info













Noticia: - Madrid:TRIPLE de asesinatos&CUADRUPLE de secuestros que otras capitales en 2021. "Apuñalamientos cada noche" según TeleMadrid.


Se advirtió en este foro, que nos os engañen los CM´s que intentan ocultarlo: Madrid (con el doble de habitantes que la siguiente ciudad) ya triplica el numero de asesinatos (y tiroteos , apuñalamientos. amputaciones) y cuadriplica el de los secuestros en otras ciudades, liderando el número...




www.burbuja.info




*:


----------



## XRL (1 Nov 2022)

Sanctis dijo:


> Vivo en zona de Bcn chunga.
> 
> Zona de los patinetes por la noche en busca de asaltos.
> 
> ...



pufff que mal,entonces si vuelves en patinete o bici te puede salir una panda de estos 

y si fueras en coche igual porque tendrías que dejarlo donde hubiera sitio y luego ir hasta casa andando

pues bien que haces volviendo en taxi


----------



## Sanctis (1 Nov 2022)

XRL dijo:


> pufff que mal,entonces si vuelves en patinete o bici te puede salir una panda de estos
> 
> y si fueras en coche igual porque tendrías que dejarlo donde hubiera sitio y luego ir hasta casa andando
> 
> pues bien que haces volviendo en taxi



Me dijo un taxista peruano el otro día que lo del patinete ni se me ocurra. Porque van a meterme el palo para robármelo. Que les llamas hasta más la atención en patinete que andando.


----------



## Sir Connor (1 Nov 2022)

Törni dijo:


> Un linchamiento en una zona de marcha, un tío reventado en el suelo y la gente grabando sin hacer nada, y aquí recibiendo esto como el momento cumbre del día. Méjico? Soweto?



No sencillamente la juventud actual que son pura mierda....


----------



## dac1 (1 Nov 2022)

Esperemos cunda el ejemplo y se maten entre ellos


----------



## noseyo (1 Nov 2022)

Yo solo lamento la mancha de sangre en el suelo y que se gaste agua y operarios en limpiar


----------



## loveisintheair (1 Nov 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> Levantale un poco levantale un poco!!!! Grita uno vaya tela.
> No quiero ser cabron pero esos últimos segundos del mena en el suelo sabiendo que se le va la vida en cada aliento por llevar una vida de hijo de puta,creo que son el mejor ejemplo para sus compatriotas y le habrá hecho pensar que tal vez debió haber intentado llevar otra vida.



O que tal vez mejor meterse sólo con españoles y turistas.


----------



## loveisintheair (1 Nov 2022)

jeiper dijo:


> Según dice aquí, fue al revés, se opuso al intento de robo y lo apuñalaron. Y lo de que es mena es cosa del OP, en el video no lo parece.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo diría que sí es mena o, cuando menos, magrebí (creo que en algún sitio he leído u oído que tenía 19 años).
Es delgadito y flaco. Los panchos son achaparrados y más gorditos.


----------



## loveisintheair (1 Nov 2022)

Burrocracia dijo:


> Gracias Aznar (PP), teniamos que parecernos a los EEUU con sus barrios y guerras raciales....el modelo a seguir .
> 
> Externalidades sanas de los empresaurios que querían mano de obra barata y docil...pero sus hijos ya no lo son tanto en la calle.



Por eso ha llegado la izquierda y ha cerrado las fronteras a todos los emigrantes ilegales, ¿verdad?


----------



## loveisintheair (1 Nov 2022)

WasP dijo:


> Pasar los últimos minutos tirado en la acera y desangrándose... Que forma más tonta de tirar la vida.



Pero, ¿más o menos tonta que la de los 150 chavales surcoreanos que han muerto en la estampida?


----------



## djvan (1 Nov 2022)

Arístides dijo:


> Los medios esconden la de Madrid y para disimular intentan exagerar la de Barcelona, mucho menor.
> 
> Madrid es la ciudad con mas marroquies y dominicanos de la penunsula, Barcelona tiene mas alemanes, franceses, británicos etc residentes que Madrid con la mitad de población, esa es la "inseguridad" de Barcelona.
> 
> ...



No paras de mentir como un cerdo.. pero yo con la información pública seguiré demostrando la gentuza manipuladora a sueldo que eres..

En Cataluña reside el 27% de la población marroquí de toda España. El 19% lo hace en Andalucía, el 10% en Madrid, otro 10% en la Comunidad Valenciana, y un 8% en la Región de Murcia. -Los marroquíes son la comunidad más numerosa en 21 de las 50 provincias, además de en Ceuta y Melilla.


234mil en cataluña va 77mil en la comunidad de madrid 









Población extranjera por comunidades y provincias, nacionalidad y sexo







www.ine.es














Veinte claves de la inmigración marroquí en España


La población más numerosa, en crecimiento, la más joven y con la mayor natalidad



www.abc.es














Porcentaje de población extranjera por comunidad autónoma y provincia, sexo, Comunitarios/No Comunitarios y tamaño de municipio


INE. Instituto Nacional de Estadística. National Statistics Institute. Spanish Statistical Office. El INE elabora y distribuye estadisticas de Espana. Este servidor contiene: Censos de Poblacion y Viviendas 2001, Informacion general, Productos de difusion, Espana en cifras, Datos coyunturales...




www.ine.es


----------



## loveisintheair (1 Nov 2022)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> Las dos familias moras que hay en mi pueblo son gente currante y que no ha dado un problema en 10 años. Que a ver, pillarán paguitas y lo que quieras porque hacen lo que pueden en negro, pero ahí están las madres limpiando casas o culos de yayos, los maridos en el campo y los dos hijos mayores de edad uno currando en un matadero y el otro haciendo carrera de ciencias. Los pequeños niños normales que los ves por el pueblo y ni los distingues sin no te fijas.
> 
> Normalmente cuando son pocos y con familia pasan de líos, otra cosa es cuando te aparece una marabunta de tíos de 25 años diciendo que tienen 16 y estando de entrada a la sopa boba durante años y años.



Esa es la cuestión: cuando son menos del 10% no dan un ruido.
Del 10% para arriba, todo son problemas.


----------



## loveisintheair (1 Nov 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Robar a una banda latina no es muy inteligente.
> 
> En el mejor de los casos no sacas nada porque nada tienen. En el caso mediano te roban ellos a ti. Y en el peor de los casos...



El tema está en que tú y yo, que somos españoles, distinguimos a las bandas latinas de una pandilla de españoles.
Pero, probablemente, para ellos sea tan difícil distinguir un latino de un español como a nosotros diferenciar a un sueco de un noruego.


----------



## loveisintheair (1 Nov 2022)

Cens0r dijo:


> Un amigo geólogo que estuvo trabajando en Chile me decía que llevaba escolta armada cuando iban al campo a hacer prospecciones.



Pero probablemente en algunas partes de Chile haya gente que se muera de hambre.
Aquí no.


----------



## skan (1 Nov 2022)

Pues como se pongan chungos los moros salen ganando porque son muchos más, como pasó en Francia (Dijon) cuando se enfrentaron moros vs georgianos.


----------



## loveisintheair (1 Nov 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Es asi como has dicho.
> Es espantoso el video, es decir, grabar eso.
> O verlo yo, nunca habia visto una muerte asi, muriendose.
> A nadie.



No, no es espantoso grabar el vídeo del mismo modo que no es espantoso grabar la guerra.
Es la realidad. Hay que grabarla y mostrarla.


----------



## loveisintheair (1 Nov 2022)

Chano-El-Cojo dijo:


> Nadie intenta tapar la herida? que raro no?



Teniendo en cuenta que está rodeado de enemigos -los amigos han debido de salir corriendo-, no lo ve tan raro.


----------



## loveisintheair (1 Nov 2022)

Floid dijo:


> Acabo de leer la noticia aqui, y lo cuentan al reves, que los otros le intentaron robar y el se nego a darles sus pertenencias:
> 
> Muere apuñalado un joven de madrugada en la avenida del Paral·lel de Barcelona



Pero fíjate que no nos dicen que era un joven que trabajaba en una panadería, en una obra...
Probablemente, ni él ni los que le mataron tendrían que estar aquí.


----------



## loveisintheair (1 Nov 2022)

malibux dijo:


> La violencia ha escalado a otro nivel desde hace años en todo Occidente. En las peleas sin cuchillo se ven desnucamientos, patadas a la cabeza hasta chafarla o patadas en el cuello, ahogamientos chungos y ya luego en las peleas con cuchillos se ve cómo en muchas ocasiones no se dan las típicas cuchilladas cutres en el abdomen que rara vez te matan, sino a zonas vitales como cuello, corazón o zona supraclavicular.
> Yo desde luego no me metería en una movida por la calle con absolutamente nadie, aunque sea un enclenque. Ahora cualquiera hace clases de MMA, jiujitsu o está entrenado con el cuchillo...
> Y lo mismo cuando uno va en coche, aunque es difícil no calentarse, hay que evitar pitadas, sacar el dedito o gesticular demasiado o mirar en plan perdonavidas. Que hay mucho amargado por la vida con ganas de partirte la cara en lugar de partírsela a su jefe, a su vecino o a la madre que le parió.



Vamos, que eres el hombre blandengue que promociona Irene Montero.


----------



## Goyim desobediente (1 Nov 2022)

gallofino dijo:


> La criatura jugaba como de costumbre. Y los latinos entraron a la partida



No si al final les vamos a estar agradecidos a los panchos y todo..


----------



## loveisintheair (1 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Los moros no venían de este rollo no, hace 20 años eran seres civilizados no te jode.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## loveisintheair (1 Nov 2022)

Törni dijo:


> Un linchamiento en una zona de marcha, un tío reventado en el suelo y la gente grabando sin hacer nada, y aquí recibiendo esto como el momento cumbre del día. Méjico? Soweto?



Barna, dicen ellos.


----------



## loveisintheair (1 Nov 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Tambien pero me espantó menos que la *crudeza* de la muerte.



La muerte es siempre tranquila.
Te lo digo yo, que tengo una edad y he visto morir a niños, cuarentones y ancianos.
Estás vivo y de repente no.
Y en el momento en el que el alma abandona cuerpo, sólo eres una cáscara vacía.
Da igual la edad que tengas.


----------



## loveisintheair (1 Nov 2022)

Arístides dijo:


> Los medios esconden la de Madrid y para disimular intentan exagerar la de Barcelona, mucho menor.
> 
> Madrid es la ciudad con mas marroquies y dominicanos de la penunsula, Barcelona tiene mas alemanes, franceses, británicos etc residentes que Madrid con la mitad de población, esa es la "inseguridad" de Barcelona.
> 
> ...



Lo que tú quieras.
Yo soy madrileña y toda mi familia es madrileña.
Yo vivo a las afueras de Madrid, bajo al menos dos o tres veces a la semana. Pero mi familia -alguno de mis hijos incluido- viven en Madrid.
Unos en zonas premium, otros en zonas medias y alguno en zonas obreras. 
NInguno cuenta nada de tiroteos, por ejemplo.
Como mucho, de panchos que beben demasiado.

Mi nuera, de Hospitalet, nos cuenta que cada semana en la calle de sus padres o en la de su tía fulanita, han matado a dos tíos a navajazos o tiros.
Creo que en Barcelona y alrededores estáis a otro nivel.
Porque los hispanoamericanos pueden ser muy ruidosos y muy coñazos la primera generación.
La segunda se integra.
Los moros son más peligrosos cuanto más tiempo llevan aquí.


----------



## gpm (1 Nov 2022)

Arístides dijo:


> Los medios esconden la de Madrid y para disimular intentan exagerar la de Barcelona, mucho menor.
> 
> Madrid es la ciudad con mas marroquies y dominicanos de la penunsula, Barcelona tiene mas alemanes, franceses, británicos etc residentes que Madrid con la mitad de población, esa es la "inseguridad" de Barcelona.
> 
> ...




Buena peli te has montado. Vivo en Madrid de toda mi vida y el único lado que es como describes es Puente de Vallecas, Nueva Numancia y esa zona.... el resto tranquilo.


----------



## gpm (1 Nov 2022)

Törni dijo:


> Un linchamiento en una zona de marcha, un tío reventado en el suelo y la gente grabando sin hacer nada, y aquí recibiendo esto como el momento cumbre del día. Méjico? Soweto?



No, un MENA con multitud de antecedentes se equivoca y roba a otros inmigrantes peores que él. Lo que pienso es que no debería haber entrado ninguno.


----------



## locodelacolina (1 Nov 2022)

Entre inmigrantes anda el juego.
La única víctima aquí somos los españoles, víctimas fáciles e indefensas de robos, violaciones y asesinatos por parte de gente que viene de fuera y entran a sangre y muerte.
A los inmigrantes delincuentes, asesinos y violadores los defiende PSOE-PODEMOS, ¿Quien defiende a los españoles?.


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (1 Nov 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Eso contando a los nacionalizados como no extranjeros. Ni a los hijos de los inmigrantes como inmigrantes.
> Catalán poco lo vas a oír...
> Con la independencia la nacionalidad no se regalará. Doble nacionalidad prohibida. Es el tipo de rompimiento legal que puede ayudar para que mucha gente sea ilegal con el tiempo e irlos expulsando tranquilamente con los años.
> Además si con la indepe hay suficiente desorden, ellos mismos se marcharán del país sin tener que hacer nada como los de Ucraina.
> ...



Esto no te lo crees ni tú.
Si FNC o Sílvia Orriols tuvieran apoyo popular, te compraría el discurso.
pero sabes bien que el mundo indepe, desde CUP hasta Junts son “ Bulem Acuyí”.
Y los moros y las moras con velo de ER pues ya lo ves con el niqab en el Parlament y el Morad chuleando en la Florida,….
“…. Però aturem FNC, que és feixista…”
Y ahora dime que no es cierto el panorama


----------



## Karlb (1 Nov 2022)

Destro dijo:


> Ese es el último eslabón, el mas pequeño (a nivel individual) y el mas débil.
> 
> Veo que sigues sin entender la cuestión de quién mueve los hilos y cómo permite que esto suceda. Mientras así continúes seguirás viendo un árbol y no el bosque, verás un problema pero no quién lo causa y permite, y lógicamente seguiras entre las tinieblas en las que quieren que permanezcas.



Que sí, que si, el más más débil jaja. Pobre criatura mérito güeno. Explícame quien mueve los hilos y deja de de dar rodeos. Qui qui?


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (1 Nov 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Ahora pasan por esa acera unos padres con el carrito y los muchachos y ven la estampa, sabes? Menudo cuadro.



Pues yo pase por ahí con mujer y dos hijos adolescentes una hora antes que pasara todo eso, saliendo del teatro. Está en el centro de BCN. La disco esa hace lustros que es un ring de dominicanos que se pelean y pinchan entre ellos.
Y si lo hubieran visto mis hijos mejor, hubieran visto la realidad sin el filtro de los medios de ( des)informacion.
Tú piensa que hasta las adolescentes más repijas de La Bonanova que no bajan de la Diagonal y no han pillado el metro en su vida( van en cabify) , estan escuchando el reguetón, bachatas y mierdas de ese tipo, con unas letras que si las cantara un blanco a la Irena Montere le daba un jamacuco.


----------



## lacg9 (1 Nov 2022)

[sudaka


loveisintheair dijo:


> Pero probablemente en algunas partes de Chile haya gente que se muera de hambre.
> Aquí no.



Desde el 2010 los colombianos tienen tomado el país hasta el pueblo más penca tiene granadas, en el sur no más donde están los mapuches es más o menos y eso que ellos son terroristas, los caribeños son muy de armas tomar cuidadin con ellos


----------



## lacg9 (1 Nov 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> El 99,99999% de los sudamericanos no van a matar sin razón, cosa que los menas sí hacen que tienen paga y alojamiento y aún así van a robar y matar sin miramientos. Pena ninguna. Que disfruten lo votado. En Madrid, pues vamos camino a lo mismo. Es lo que tiene tener a un enano maricón y a una pija choni gobernando que al final son igual o peor que la izmierda.



Se ríen los colombianos, Venezolanos, Dominicanos de este post cuando están de rumba hacen lo que se les da la gana, te falta más calle


----------



## Jonny Favourite (1 Nov 2022)

Los hermanos cobrisos nos acaban de regalar una importante lección de supervivencia en la jungla urbana. Ojalá cunda el ejemplo y comiencen a matarse entre ellos.

Sin duda, los seres humanos ganaríamos mucho con ello.


----------



## lacg9 (1 Nov 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> Los hermanos cobrisos nos acaban de regalar una importante lección de supervivencia en la jungla urbana. Ojalá cunda el ejemplo y comiencen a matarse entre ellos.
> 
> Sin duda, los seres humanos ganaríamos mucho con ello.



NO son cobrizos por su contextura más bien caribeños negroides, los cobrizos se dejarían robar y ya, el cobrizo es como un chino tonto, débil y cuck se deja golpear por negratas y morros


----------



## Jonny Favourite (1 Nov 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> Nadie le ayuda!!



¡Qué pena! El pobre Mustafá sin duda hubiese sido un hinjeniero brillante. Ahora la vida de este hijo de... digooo excelso magrebí se ha apagado para siempre.

Espero que decreten tres días de luto oficial y tiren su cuerpo a un vertedero.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (1 Nov 2022)

lacg9 dijo:


> NO son cobrizos por su contextura más bien caribeños negroides, los cobrizos se dejarían robar y ya, el cobrizo es como un chino tonto, débil y cuck se deja golpear por negratas y morros



Entonces el moha se pensaría que eran senegaleses o algo parecido. De esos de los que abusan en Marruecos y se ha llevado la sorpresa de su vida con los haitianos o dominicanos o la puta subespecie de la que sean los oscuritos


----------



## butricio (1 Nov 2022)

Y dale con lo de "latinos".Esos son sudamericanos,de latinos no tienen nada


----------



## Vientosolar (1 Nov 2022)

loveisintheair dijo:


> Vamos, que eres el hombre blandengue que promociona Irene Montero.



¿Tú eres capaz tú solita de defenderte de un animal de esos descerebrado, que se pasa horas a la semana en un gimnasio, puteado en su trabajo y sin mucho que perder en una discusión de tráfico? Me gustaría verte haciendo un gesto grosero al indeseable equivocado, que te cierre con su coche, se baje, te rompa el cristal de uña ostia, y a ver cuál es el siguiente paso por tu parte.

El forero sabe de lo que habla. Nunca se sabe quien se puede bajar de un coche… ni qué lleva. Como persona que acude regularmente a campos de tiro, nunca acabo de salir de mi asombro del aspecto de algunos tiradores, que si te los encuentras por ahí, jurarías y perjurarías que lo más que llevan en el coche son chuches para sus sobrinitos o cuentos para dormir.

A mí me hacen pirulas yendo en moto y veo cosas que antes no veía. Adelantar en continua jugándose la vida y sin necesidad coches nuevos caros, de tipo SUV, o sea, gente en teoría normal con trabajos estables. Gente que se me mete en el carril en mi sitio yendo en moto, y o me quito o me matan del golpe. La gente está enloquecida. Viven puteados, esta sociedad es una mentira, y por algún lado sale.

Hay mucha más gente que anda por ahí con armas de fuego de la que os pensáis. En la calle te encuentras con desconocidos, y lo mejor es pasar de todo. Que, además, muchos llevan prendas de vestir con capucha, y no es casualidad.

E igual que te digo una cosa, te digo la otra: independientemente de gestitos o agresiones verbales casuales, que son inofensivas, si percibes que tu vida está en peligro, debes portar los medios para parar en seco la agresión. ¿Me comprendes, mujer killer?


----------



## lacg9 (1 Nov 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> Entonces el moha se pensaría que eran senegaleses o algo parecido. De esos de los que abusan en Marruecos y se ha llevado la sorpresa de su vida con los haitianos o dominicanos o la puta subespecie de la que sean los oscuritos



NO hay que estar cerca de un dominicano cuando está enojado o enojarlos ellos sacan machete o cuchillo y acaban a todo lo que se mueva


----------



## Vientosolar (1 Nov 2022)

locodelacolina dijo:


> Entre inmigrantes anda el juego.
> La única víctima aquí somos los españoles, víctimas fáciles e indefensas de robos, violaciones y asesinatos por parte de gente que viene de fuera y entran a sangre y muerte.
> A los inmigrantes delincuentes, asesinos y violadores los defiende PSOE-PODEMOS, ¿Quien defiende a los españoles?.



Nadie, porque el objetivo es exterminarnos, destruir la entidad llamada España, y ocupar esta tierra maravillosa por extranjeros. Si además de charlar aquí, empezáramos a reunirnos físicamente y a actuar, en cuanto fuésemos un mínimo de 20000 preparados y decididos, se cortaba la tontería en seco.

El problema, por supuesto, es que todo el mundo percibe, y además correctamente, a la sociedad española como injusta, y nuestra Historia esta plagada de ejemplos donde al que se la juega por los demás se le ignora, se le castiga y se le jode la vida. Nuestra actitud es “virgencita virgencita, que me quede como estoy”. Y es culpa de las élites españolas a lo largo de los siglos, que en vez de premiar al que vale, premian al que les lame el culo. Y si ya hace 500 años los hidalgos no pagaban impuestos, ahora tenemos a la clase política además subida al carro del privilegio.

Todo esto lo ve el remero y pasa. Hasta el punto de llegar a la degeneración de soportar en nuestras calles a unos infrahumanos envalentonados con machetes hacer lo que les da la gana en nuestras calles. Cuando si se juntasen un grupo de 10 o 20 con escopetas por barrio, limpiaban la ciudad en una noche.

Pero claro, en un país donde Hacienda te roba cada mes la mitad de lo que ganas, donde el hombre tiene menos derechos que la mujer, donde los poderosos salen impunes de todo (la última, lo de Bankia), y las mujeres son maleducadas, altaneras, inaccesibles, putas y traidoras, pues la gente no percibe el territorio como su hogar, su casa. Tenemos un problema muy grave. Nos vamos a quedar sin casa y no tenemos otra.


----------



## Vientosolar (1 Nov 2022)

Las estadísticas reales de crímenes y sus autores se llevan tapando y falseando décadas. Te lo digo de buena tinta.


----------



## Vientosolar (1 Nov 2022)

Así es. Por eso en esa época, que yo era apenas adolescente, salía con nunchakus, iba a un gimnasio a hacer artes marciales, y cuando me asaltaban, me defendía y todos tan contentos, sobre todo yo. Ahora evito el peligro, aunque la señora loveisintheair nos llame hombres blandengues. A los que no tengan más remedio que ponerse en situaciones de peligro entre esa gentuza subhumana, les toca proveerse de los medios necesarios para no poner en peligro sus vidas.


----------



## Können (1 Nov 2022)

La putada es que va a costar dinero público limpiar ese suelo de sangre


----------



## claudiofp (1 Nov 2022)

Mientras se maten entre ellos a mi me nutre


----------



## BeninExpress (1 Nov 2022)

Mira si al final los latin kings y demás bandas lati.. estoo.. digo.. juveniles.. sí sí, eso.. bandas juveniles.. al final nos van a enseñar cómo terminar con el problema de los menores no acompañados.

Oiga, mano de santo. O mejor dicho machetazo de santo.


----------



## Knight who says ni (1 Nov 2022)

> *Resulta que el muerto en Barcelona era un mena que intentó robar con machete a unos latinos, vídeo fuerte dentro*



Mientras no se vean afectadas personas no veo el problema.


----------



## Warburg (1 Nov 2022)

CasaEstado dijo:


> Que hay un problema de inmigración es evidente, como también es evidente y más con este video que tanto los ciudadanos como los propios inmigrantes son víctimas. Si el Estado quisiera hace tiempo esto se hubiese cortado pero interesa tener mano de obra barata, es la única explicación que veo. Siguen sin darse cuenta que España no puede absorber más inmigración ilegal.
> 
> El caso de Cataluña es especialmente grave donde el 46,25% de los presos son extranjeros, casi el doble que en el conjunto del Estado español. En 10 años estaremos como en Francia y si haces algún comentario eres racista y facha.



El problema es la gente como tú. El estado es reflejo de ti. Asimilas racista como "malo". Todo cambiará cuando empecemos a entender que ser racista es algo bueno, sano y justo.


----------



## OYeah (1 Nov 2022)

Buenos dias. Veo que seguimos con comentarios estúpidos y chascarrillos o chistes fáciles de mal gusto.

Evidentemente de este foro no saldrá solución de nada, no tiene nivel alguno para elevar la mirada y ver el problema a los ojos.

Solo puntualizar una cosa:

-No es solo para evitar la presión de los salarios al alza, que también y por supuesto, como muy bien sabe el hijo de puta de Aznar, principal culpable de todo esto.

Es también por tragarse una versión liberal de fronteras abiertas que nos han metido los interesados en romper identidades nacionales. Todos sabemos quienes son y lo que pretenden rompiendo esas identidades nacionales fuertes.

Soros es la cabeza visible, con su Open Society. Pero la cosa va más allá, no es solo él ni mucho menos. Soros no es el NWO por si mismo. Pero si, vetado en Rusia y Hungria, adivinen porqué. Y lean a Kissinger, porque esto viene del otro lado del charco.

Respecto a Barcelona, se añade la utilización de los magrebies como elemento disuasor de la ola panchita, que son en su mayoria madridistas y no aprenden catalán fácilmente. Son experimentos demográficos con Francia y sus magrebies al lado, cometen un crimen y saltan la frontera dos horas más tarde sin presentar papeles.

-Vox, el PP en anfetas de Aznar, es de una traición al pueblo español que habrá que ajusticiar algún dia. Rubalcaba mandaba policias al metro a pillar indocumentados, y el policia de Vox con el que disfruta medio foro y medio pais afirma con toda su jeta que eso estaba muy mal, porque venian a trabajar, y atención, reconoce en otra entrevista que él mismo contrató a uno de ellos para las obras de su casa.

Hablaba ese policia del peligro enorme de las bandas sudamericanas en Madrid. Y manda cojones que culpara de ello a Rubalcaba, precisamente el único que trató de parar esta invasión en el mismo metro.

Me hago cruces de cómo os torean.


----------



## Dr. Oldman (1 Nov 2022)

Escombridos dijo:


> El vídeo es el momento exacto de la muerte.
> 
> Así es la vida.



tu crees que ese momento la persona (ya casi cadaver) es consciente del hecho irrefutable de que esta dejando este mundo y se arrepiente de sus actos?


----------



## Tercios (1 Nov 2022)

Con nostalgia deben recordar los tiempos en que podían salir a la calle en esa pocilga tras la puesta de sol.

Lo llaman progreso.


----------



## Warburg (1 Nov 2022)

skan dijo:


> Pues como se pongan chungos los moros salen ganando porque son muchos más, como pasó en Francia (Dijon) cuando se enfrentaron moros vs georgianos.



Fue moro vs chechenos.Y los famosos y aguerridos chechenos... se cagaron encima.


----------



## Kartoffeln (1 Nov 2022)

__





Cargando…






theync.com


----------



## Abrazafarolas (1 Nov 2022)

TinieblasdeTamara dijo:


> Es asi como has dicho.
> Es espantoso el video, es decir, grabar eso.
> O verlo yo, nunca habia visto una muerte asi, muriendose.
> A nadie.



Lo que para ti es espantoso, para otros es una bendición


----------



## jotace (1 Nov 2022)

Venga, la culpa a las discoteca y a las armas blancas.

Eso es lo que están diciendo por las TV.


----------



## OYeah (1 Nov 2022)

Warburg dijo:


> Fue moro vs chechenos.Y los famosos y aguerridos chechenos... se cagaron encima.




No, eran georgianos.


----------



## Orooo (1 Nov 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> Nadie le ayuda!!



Yo le mearia encima


----------



## Warburg (1 Nov 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> No, eran georgianos.



Yo hablo de este caso: 
Guerra en Dijon (Francia) entre chechenos y argelinos (metropoliabierta.com) 

*Tema mítico* : - Francia: chechenos vs magrebíes. gana la humanidad pierde Francia. | Burbuja.info
Guerra en Dijon: Chechenos se enfrentan a argelinos con armas, coches volando... | Burbuja.info

Ambos bandos eran musulmanes. Los georgianos son cristianos. En este caso, los chechenos se cagaron...


----------



## Luftwuaje (1 Nov 2022)

Le han hecho lo que se conoce como un Palomino fino, eso sí, versión marrónida.


----------



## Gorrino (1 Nov 2022)

LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS dijo:


> Quien busca líos encuentra la horma de su zapato.
> Si en lugar de venir a delinquir se hubiera puesto a currar o estudiar no habría sufrido esa muerte violenta.
> Es curioso que vengan de un país peor, a uno que supuestamente está mejor a morir de una manera horrible por no tener ni dos dedos de frente.
> Por cierto no he podido ver los videos porque no tengo twitter, pero por las descripciones tiene pinta de chungo.
> Edito: Ya lo he visto en youtube.



Si hubiese estado estudiando en una biblioteca, hubiese encontrado inginieros.


----------



## Rextor88 (1 Nov 2022)

lacg9 dijo:


> Se ríen los colombianos, Venezolanos, Dominicanos de este post cuando están de rumba hacen lo que se les da la gana, te falta más calle



Tengo mucha más que tú y he conocido y conozco o tengo algo de amistad con muchos de los que citas para saber de qué van. Por supuesto, hay bandas, pero no van al robo fácil o a matar a gente random sin razón. Eso no pasa con los moros, el factor razón brilla por su ausencia. Con los negros africanos pasa más o menos lo mismo que con los moros, son imprevisibles. Precisamente porque tengo más calle, lo sé. Y te lo dice uno que ha vivido en Tetuán y ha tenido de vecinos a dominicanos y ha habido algunas broncas con ellos, pero en general es gente con una cultura más o menos como la nuestra y se puede razonar con ellos en mayor o menor medida. Y sobre el tema de la violencia en la calle, ningún dominicano u otro sudamericano te va a hacer nada sin razón en un 99.99%. Dejo el 1% porque puede pasar, o que te pille algún rito de iniciación de algunos niñatos, pero poco más.


----------



## Vientosolar (1 Nov 2022)

Dr. Oldman dijo:


> tu crees que ese momento la persona (ya casi cadaver) es consciente del hecho irrefutable de que esta dejando este mundo y se arrepiente de sus actos?



¿Cuál persona ??


----------



## ex pepito feliz (1 Nov 2022)

Gostoso 
una mierda menos


----------



## OYeah (1 Nov 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Tengo mucha más que tú y he conocido y conozco o tengo algo de amistad con muchos de los que citas para saber de qué van. Por supuesto, hay bandas, pero no van al robo fácil o a matar a gente random sin razón. Eso no pasa con los moros, el factor razón brilla por su ausencia. Con los negros africanos pasa más o menos lo mismo que con los moros, son imprevisibles. Precisamente porque tengo más calle, lo sé. Y te lo dice uno que ha vivido en Tetuán y ha tenido de vecinos a dominicanos y ha habido algunas broncas con ellos, pero en general es gente con una cultura más o menos como la nuestra y se puede razonar con ellos en mayor o menor medida. Y sobre el tema de la violencia en la calle, ningún dominicano u otro sudamericano te va a hacer nada sin razón en un 99.99%. Dejo el 1% porque puede pasar, o que te pille algún rito de iniciación de algunos niñatos, pero poco más.




Eso es directamente mentira y hueles fatal soltando eso.

Yo he estado entre ellos. Las mentiras tienen las patas muy cortas.

En Madrid y en Valencla, me vi en situaciones complicadas e ilegales por andar entre ellos. Por salir con una cubana buenorra mil problemas con los ecuatorianos.

Presencié violaciones en manada, en un piso, por encerronas, y huidas de la policia con pipas por medio y coches volcados.

Ya me has cabreado y me cago en tu puta madre. No deberia estar yo contando estas cosas para dejar en evidencia tu mentira.

Vete a la mierda, desgraciado!


----------



## A.Daimiel (1 Nov 2022)

los follaperros dejando zurullos en el pavimento, que criminales


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (1 Nov 2022)

Arístides dijo:


> Los medios esconden la de Madrid y para disimular intentan exagerar la de Barcelona, mucho menor.
> 
> Madrid es la ciudad con mas marroquies y dominicanos de la penunsula, Barcelona tiene mas alemanes, franceses, británicos etc residentes que Madrid con la mitad de población, esa es la "inseguridad" de Barcelona.
> 
> ...



De todas formas, lo que queda claro es que no se está haciendo nada efectivo contra este problema, que va a aabar siendo problemón.
En Madrid por ejemplo lo de las bandas latinas viene de años ya. Cuando andaba yo por allí ya había historias continuamente.


----------



## Panzerfaust (1 Nov 2022)

Los latinos hace mucho que no hacemos bandas, querrás decir panchitos o sudamericanos


----------



## AMP (1 Nov 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> ¿Ya haces como los teólogos católicos?:
> —Un criminal, sí. Pero en el último segundo de su vida puede arrepentirse y por tanto ser salvo.



Pues que disfrute de las 72 cabras que le tiene resevadas el Profeta.


----------



## Capybara (1 Nov 2022)

La persona fallecida habría sido víctima de un intento de *robo violento. *Según las primeras investigaciones, se negó a entregar sus *pertenencias* y el altercado terminó con *navajazos*, según las fuentes consultadas por este diario.

Según esta noticia pone al revés que el asesinado fue víctima de un robo.


----------



## Play_91 (1 Nov 2022)

Cosas de Niggers y latinos, ¿qué puede salir mal?


----------



## elCañonero (1 Nov 2022)

Panzerfaust dijo:


> Los latinos hace mucho que no hacemos bandas, querrás decir panchitos o sudamericanos



Ya está el dislexico


----------



## Thomas Robert Malthus (1 Nov 2022)

quién trae a ésta gentuza?, por qué no se les expulsa?


----------



## Ortegal (1 Nov 2022)

Tienen más huevos los dominicanos y colombianos que todos los españoles juntos.


----------



## TinieblasdeTamara (1 Nov 2022)

Thomas Robert Malthus dijo:


> por qué no se les expulsa?



la ley prohibe a la policia pedir papeles a los inmigrantes al ser una medida "racista" y segun ellos no hay policias y los jueces frenan ciertas expulsiones. Es decir, NO LES DA LA GANA


----------



## Panzerfaust (1 Nov 2022)

elCañonero dijo:


> Ya está el dislexico



No te enteras de nada, dislexico dice el soplapollas


----------



## Cimbrel (1 Nov 2022)

Y nadie, NADIE, de la tropa de milenials que graba, se le ocurre presionar la herida, buscar el corte y presionar para frenar la hemorragia.


No digo ya que sea un moro, lo digo por principios. Así es como actúa esta generación DE MIERDA. Ven la vida a través de un enorme TIKTOK. Alguien lo arreglará. Iniciativa CERO.


----------



## kyohan (1 Nov 2022)

Pues va a ser verdad que peligran las pensiones


----------



## wanamaker (1 Nov 2022)

Pues a mi esta version oficiosa de que fue a robar y salio trasquilado, no me cuadra.
Estos morillos no seran muy listos, pero deben conocer algo la fauna nocturna, y elegir para ir a robar un sitio lleno de la peor escoria navajera que puebla españa, que son sin lugar a dudas los dominicanos, no tiene sentido.
Me da que lo han matado por cualquier chorrada que es lo que hacen esta gente.


----------



## trichetin (1 Nov 2022)

AntiT0d0 dijo:


> Ni uno ni los otros, esas costumbres de robar con machetes y defenderse con machetes no son de nuestro pais. A mi no me nutre nada.



Ni moros
ni maras.


----------



## Taxis. (1 Nov 2022)

Estos cayetanos tienen gran destreza en el uso de armas blancas...


----------



## Escombridos (1 Nov 2022)

Dr. Oldman dijo:


> tu crees que ese momento la persona (ya casi cadaver) es consciente del hecho irrefutable de que esta dejando este mundo y se arrepiente de sus actos?



Que es consciente que se le escapa la vida seguro al 100%. que se esté acordando, en ese momento en el que se le escapa la vida, de arrepentirse de algo lo dudo, más bien su mente y cuerpo estarán demasiado ocupados luchando por como espapar de ese inevitable fin.


----------



## Vientosolar (1 Nov 2022)

Panzerfaust dijo:


> Los latinos hace mucho que no hacemos bandas, querrás decir panchitos o sudamericanos



¿Eres haitiano o de la Guyana francesa ? Porque son los únicos latinos que hay. El resto sois hispanoamericanos, y en caso de brasileños, iberoamericanos. Hasta los cojones de ver cómo tragáis con la manipulación de anglos y gabachos, lenguaje incluido.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (1 Nov 2022)

Ya han tirado el video. Algún alma caritativa lo puede poner??


----------



## Galvani (1 Nov 2022)

Salió macheteado. Uno menos.


----------



## Vientosolar (1 Nov 2022)

Otra nutrición añadida es que ese hijo de puta tendría padres. Igual son tan hijos de puta que, además de carganos su mantenimiento, el hijo les importaba nada. Pero lo probable es que ahora estén disfrutando de su decisión de mandárnoslo de gorra.


----------



## mirym94 (1 Nov 2022)

Sawa dijo:


> Tomarán nota. Ahora se andarán con cuidado y robarán solo a ejpañoles... Que al fin y al cabo somos los que pagamos para que nos roben.



Que va, te quedas en casa y se matan entre ellos,todo en familia.

Como diría Aníbal me encanta que los planes salgan bien.

La noche les confunde.


----------



## lacg9 (1 Nov 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Tengo mucha más que tú y he conocido y conozco o tengo algo de amistad con muchos de los que citas para saber de qué van. Por supuesto, hay bandas, pero no van al robo fácil o a matar a gente random sin razón. Eso no pasa con los moros, el factor razón brilla por su ausencia. Con los negros africanos pasa más o menos lo mismo que con los moros, son imprevisibles. Precisamente porque tengo más calle, lo sé. Y te lo dice uno que ha vivido en Tetuán y ha tenido de vecinos a dominicanos y ha habido algunas broncas con ellos, pero en general es gente con una cultura más o menos como la nuestra y se puede razonar con ellos en mayor o menor medida. Y sobre el tema de la violencia en la calle, ningún dominicano u otro sudamericano te va a hacer nada sin razón en un 99.99%. Dejo el 1% porque puede pasar, o que te pille algún rito de iniciación de algunos niñatos, pero poco más.



En verdad no te creo, esa gente no aguanta un argumento y se echan a los machetazos, inventan cualquier cosa para defender a los negros, por culpa de ese buenísmo españa acabará como un mierdal, estoy seguro que Marruecos es más seguro que la república Dominicana


----------



## Rextor88 (1 Nov 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Eso es directamente mentira y hueles fatal soltando eso.
> 
> Yo he estado entre ellos. Las mentiras tienen las patas muy cortas.
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver pedazo de hijo de puta retrasado, ¿tienes problemas cognitivos? ¿no tienes comprensión lectora?

No he dicho que todos sean buenos, he dicho que la mayoría son gente normal y que hay unos pocos que son gentuza, vamos, pura lógica y sentido común, ya que la mayoría es gente que hace su vida normal y curra y son pocos los que delinquen en comparación con los otros; básicamente como en todas partes y con los españoles igual. Si todos los sudamericanos que hay en España delinquieran te aseguro que ahora mismo la vida aquí sería muy diferente. 

Gilipollas.


----------



## OYeah (1 Nov 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Vamos a ver pedazo de hijo de puta retrasado, ¿tienes problemas cognitivos? ¿no tienes comprensión lectora?
> 
> No he dicho que todos sean buenos, he dicho que la mayoría son gente normal y que hay unos pocos que son gentuza, vamos, pura lógica y sentido común, ya que la mayoría es gente que hace su vida normal y curra y son pocos los que delinquen en comparación con los otros; básicamente como en todas partes y con los españoles igual. Si todos los sudamericanos que hay en España delinquieran te aseguro que ahora mismo la vida aquí sería muy diferente.
> 
> Gilipollas.




Has dicho el 99% y ese tanto por ciento me lo paso por el forro de los cojones.

Y el policia ese de Madrid también.


----------



## Rextor88 (1 Nov 2022)

lacg9 dijo:


> En verdad no te creo, esa gente no aguanta un argumento y se echan a los machetazos, inventan cualquier cosa para defender a los negros, por culpa de ese buenísmo españa acabará como un mierdal, estoy seguro que Marruecos es más seguro que la república Dominicana



Tu comentario demuestra que no vives la realidad, probablemente estás en casapapi y jamás has vivido por tu cuenta y no has tratado con sudamericanos ni en un trabajo o como vecinos. No se lían a machetazos a la primera de cambio. Que hay ceporros con bajo CI y con los que no se puede razonar, por supuesto, pero de ahí a liarse a machetazos hay un trecho. Los que se lían a machetazos son cuatro subnormales de bandas y poco más, pero la mayoría de dominicanos son normales con más o menos educación, pero normales, que viven normal y curran.


----------



## OYeah (1 Nov 2022)

lacg9 dijo:


> En verdad no te creo, esa gente no aguanta un argumento y se echan a los machetazos, inventan cualquier cosa para defender a los negros, por culpa de ese buenísmo españa acabará como un mierdal, estoy seguro que Marruecos es más seguro que la república Dominicana



De largo. O el mismo Perú. No digo ya Colombia.


----------



## Rextor88 (1 Nov 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Has dicho el 99% y ese tanto por ciento me lo paso por el forro de los cojones.
> 
> Y el policia ese de Madrid también.



Pues me refería a los sudamericanos en general y ese 99% es acertado. De todos los que hay, delinquen de forma violenta un 1% poco más o menos. Si fuera más de un 1% te aseguro que no podrías salir a la calle y hacer vida normal.


----------



## OYeah (1 Nov 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Pues me refería a los sudamericanos en general y ese 99% es acertado. De todos los que hay, delinquen de forma violenta un 1% poco más o menos. Si fuera más de un 1% te aseguro que no podrías salir a la calle y hacer vida normal.




Ya que te pasas por el arco mi experiencia personal, ve leyendo.









El terror de las bandas latinas en Milán, la capital económica de Italia


Milán es escenario de una guerra entre bandas. Hasta el punto de que su Ayuntamiento ha pedido ayuda al Ejército. 150.000 militares reforzarán la seguridad los próximos tres meses




www.elconfidencial.com






O viendo.





Y no, no entro a discutir más con un intoxicador, muy posiblemente voxero.


----------



## Baubens2 (1 Nov 2022)

Los menas son como los kinkis que salen con puñal en el Cadillacs and dinosaur's


----------



## Rextor88 (1 Nov 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Ya que te pasas por el arco mi experiencia personal, ve leyendo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No tergiverses hijo de puta, estamos hablando de España...

Mira, no andaba desencaminado, en España hay como un millón y medio de latinoamericanos no nacionalizados, por lo que nacionalizados serán muchísimos más. Pues en Madrid hay unos 2500 miembros de bandas latinas y eso que es la ciudad con más presencia. Ponle otros 2500 en Barcelona y otros tantos repartidos por el resto de España... Pongamos unos 10.000 en toda España y ese número seguro que se pasa.

Pues sinceramente, es muchísimo menos del 1% que dije. Pero claro, habrá muchos otros que no sean de bandas pero sean delincuentes, aunque no violentos, por lo que ese 1% es bastante acertado. Pedazo se subnormal analfabeto.


----------



## OYeah (1 Nov 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> No tergiverses hijo de puta, estamos hablando de España...
> 
> Mira, no andaba desencaminado, en España hay como un millón y medio de latinoamericanos no nacionalizados, por lo que nacionalizados serán muchísimos más. Pues en Madrid hay unos 2500 miembros de bandas latinas y eso que es la ciudad con más presencia. Ponle otros 2500 en Barcelona y otros tantos repartidos por el resto de España... Pongamos unos 10.000 en toda España y ese número seguro que se pasa.
> 
> Pues sinceramente, es muchísimo menos del 1% que dije. Pero claro, habrá muchos otros que no sean de bandas pero sean delincuentes, aunque no violentos, por lo que ese 1% es bastante acertado. Pedazo se subnormal analfabeto.














No me cites más.


----------



## Rextor88 (1 Nov 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1247696
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ni tú a mi, comemierda


----------



## OYeah (1 Nov 2022)

Insultos de panchos....

"Comemierda".

A ver si os mandamos de vuelta a vuestra Letrinoamérica cuanto antes.


----------



## Calahan (1 Nov 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Eso es directamente mentira y hueles fatal soltando eso.
> 
> Yo he estado entre ellos. Las mentiras tienen las patas muy cortas.
> 
> ...



Violaciones en manada y no denunciaste?
Puedes explicarlo mejor?


----------



## lacg9 (1 Nov 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Tu comentario demuestra que no vives la realidad, probablemente estás en casapapi y jamás has vivido por tu cuenta y no has tratado con sudamericanos ni en un trabajo o como vecinos. No se lían a machetazos a la primera de cambio. Que hay ceporros con bajo CI y con los que no se puede razonar, por supuesto, pero de ahí a liarse a machetazos hay un trecho. Los que se lían a machetazos son cuatro subnormales de bandas y poco más, pero la mayoría de dominicanos son normales con más o menos educación, pero normales, que viven normal y curran.



A diferencia tuya debido a que tengo familia mormona muchos van de misiones a toda latinoamerica y las cosas que me cuentan esos misioneros por dios, evitar " x " buses o guaguas , evitar x calles, más de las 9 a la casa, 2 teléfonos, estar listos para tirarse de un auto en movimiento, el lugar más violento de peru o Chile es más seguro que los barrios o colonias seguras de RD, Colombia, Venezuela, y lo peor es que esos son los que más migran a España, a Madrid le doy 20 años para ser tan violenta como Cali.


----------



## lacg9 (1 Nov 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Insultos de panchos....
> 
> "Comemierda".
> 
> A ver si os mandamos de vuelta a vuestra Letrinoamérica cuanto antes.



Lo más probable es que sea colombiano, ecuatoriano, venezolano, domimicano, cubano o descendiente de estos , un negrata ellos no aguantan una crítica 
Los cobrizos son cuck se dejan joder por los negrata porque tienen miedo de ser llamados xenofobos y racista. 
O el típico "el chileno también lo hace"


----------



## OYeah (1 Nov 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Violaciones en manada y no denunciaste?
> Puedes explicarlo mejor?



Ya lo conté. Por eso supe lo que le pasó a la chica de Pamplona, el tipo de violación que sufrió. Una encerrona, rodeada. No hizo falta forzarla físicamente porque la chica no era idiota y sabia lo que le podía pasar.

Fue en un piso de Madrid y con ecuatorianos. Ella española.


Y va a denuciar tu madre, a ver si te crees que soy tan gilipollas. Todos ellos me conocian.


----------



## Snowball (1 Nov 2022)

Capybara dijo:


> La persona fallecida habría sido víctima de un intento de *robo violento. *Según las primeras investigaciones, se negó a entregar sus *pertenencias* y el altercado terminó con *navajazos*, según las fuentes consultadas por este diario.
> 
> Según esta noticia pone al revés que el asesinado fue víctima de un robo.



Pero quien va a robar a un mena???


----------



## radovan (1 Nov 2022)

La mutua dice que un Ibuprofeno y a seguir currando


----------



## todoayen (1 Nov 2022)

El pogresismo era esto, tranquilos también engañaron a los daneses.


----------



## Calahan (2 Nov 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Ya lo conté. Por eso supe lo que le pasó a la chica de Pamplona, el tipo de violación que sufrió. Una encerrona, rodeada. No hizo falta forzarla físicamente porque la chica no era idiota y sabia lo que le podía pasar.
> 
> Fue en un piso de Madrid y con ecuatorianos. Ella española.
> 
> ...



Como está el patio.
Me gustaría pensar que yo habría denunciado.
Sabes como está la chica?


----------

